# 10 things you dont expect to find in Berlin



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

You know the Brandenburg Gate, but did you know that?

1. Looks like Paris, but these elaborate buildings are from a period called Gründerzeit (founders time of the German Empire) and can still be found in larger numbers in several districts like Charlottenburg.








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

2. A large Synagogue, called the Neue Synagoge. It was nearly destroyed in WWII and rebuilt in the 1980s.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Berlin_Neue_Synagoge_2005.jpg?uselang=de

3. Still inside Berlin, lots of forests ans lakes are part of the city area. This is the Müggelsse.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Berlin_Müggelsee_Panorama.jpg

4. Even in 2008 there are some buildings in the city centre which are sprankled with bullet holes from WWII. This is next to the Museum island.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cproesser/2118201825/sizes/l/

5. The tower belongs to the French Cathedral at the Gendarmenmarkt in the center of the city. Along with the Pariser Platz is shows the lasting Connection to France.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jassy-50/530148643/

6. The Stalinallee (now Karl-Marx-Alle) is a really monumental boulevard in Eastberlin. It was built in the 1950s to demonstrate the superiority of communism over capitalism. The buildings were supposed to be palaces for the working class.








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

7. The Frankfurter Tor is a monumental gate-a-like-towers at the former Stalinallee.








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

8.Surprisingly colored facade of a high rise building (GSW Hochhaus) from the 1990s








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

9. Looks like old Berlin, but the Nikolaiviertel was destroyed in WWII and reconstructed in the 1980s in Eastberlin. If you take a closer look you see the concrete slabs it is made off.









10. A fortress from the late medieval times called the Zitadelle Spandau, I wonder what it protected?








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dl7auq/403617139/sizes/l/
_______________________________________________
All images are from flickR, wikipedia or panoramica. I can give all links if wanted.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

_"All images are from flickR, wikipedia or panoramica. I can give all links if wanted."_

giving all links would be the ideal way to credit photos, and gives the most respect to the photographers who have taken the photos that we love so much that we choose to post them in Cityscapes!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Berlin definitively is a sui generis city. I love itkay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Marvelous Berlin :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Lets do 10 more images 

11. One day the Kaiser decided to have a larger church. You probably know the Berliner Dom from outside, but the inside is more surprising. Its really bombastic for a protestant church.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/linyc/2199980712/sizes/l/

12. This is a good way to demontrate the concept of the Berliner Traufhöhe, which defines the max height of a building at 22m. This law is still enforced in several districts. 








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

13. A new building by David Chipperfield. The building to the right is the one with the bullet holes from image 4.








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

14. The inside of a building by Frank Gehry. The outside looks rather strict as it is situated next to the Brandeburg Gate.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/224299356/sizes/l/

15. Something odd. A manhole cover with Berlin sights on it. Its worthy to be stolen as a souvenir.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daily-daily/280499469/

16. The brand new Collegium Hungaricum in the center of Berlin in a Bauhaus style. 








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

17. The rests of the old Potsdamer Platz behind glass. It's the so called Kaisersaal.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/2233694849/sizes/l/

18. A metro station called Onkel Toms Hütte, which means Uncle Tom's cabin, named after the world famous novel in the 1920s.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/berolino/2166195712/

19. Finally Berlin has its townhouses too. They are not even finished yet.








http://www.panoramio.com/user/1167534

20. Several displaced gods an giants are fighting each other. From the Pergamon altar.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/2332977106/sizes/l/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for bumping it up a level and giving complete credit links. More than likely the forum will be headed that way for everyone some day anyway! :cheers:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I didn't realize Berlin had such guidelines for building heights, like in Paris. I guess there are many more cities with such guidelines, at least in some of their neighborhoods, as you say is the case in Berlin.












And where are these townhouses? It's funny to see townhouses in Berlin. Is it only in one street or neighborhood? Townhouses are so British/Irish/American/Australian/Canadian, but also Dutch, from what I've seen. So it's funny to find it in Berlin, even if I think they exist in some German cities...maybe northern cities, like Hamburg?


Berlin truly amazes me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The building with bullet holes: no one to restore?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

@ edubejar: Townhouses are a new trend in Berlin, right now there are just few blocks of them in Mitte (Central Berlin) next to the Foreign Ministry. The one on the pictures are two blocks with something like 20+ single townhouses. There are also some small blocks with white townhouses in another district.

http://www.berlin-townhouses.de/content/townhouses_aktuell/aktuelle_ansichten.php

The two townhouse blocks in 2007








http://www.berlin-townhouses.de/content/townhouses_aktuell/aktuelle_ansichten.php

Still under construction. They look somewhat old-style.








http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3039&page=35

This one pops out! :banana:








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10957939


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

@christos-greece

As far as I know this building belongs to the Humboldt University and they dont want to spend their money for restauration... hno: There are few such badly damaged buildings left, I guess I post some of them in the next days.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

I like the building with the war damage, it's quite an unconventional memorial/ powerful reminder of the war, and it makes Berlin that bit more interesting than it already is :yes: 

I like the townhouses being built too :drool:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i really wanna visit

i heard that the gay scene is something!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Deanb said:


> i really wanna visit
> 
> i heard that the gay scene is something!


the neo nazi's there will be verry happy to see you there a israeli gay is a real dream for them!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Major is openly gay and the Christopher Street Day just attracted 500.000 visitors. I believe there are few cities in the world where you can live your way of life more freely than in Berlin.


----------



## warren789 (Sep 13, 2007)

i really wish to go there, but no chance


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

some more to go :cheers:

A ruin from a large trainstation called the Anhalterbahnhof. For some reason this has not been removed or rebuilt.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rixx/565653346/sizes/l/

Something unique: a ship with a pool in a river...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeromebailly/2565823226/sizes/l/

This is about 1/32 of a building called the Bauakademie by Schinkel. It is supposed to be reconstructed in the next years.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kmgough/362746161/sizes/l/

Some facades from the district Kreuzberg, which is known as a ghetto to many people, but still has a large number of elaborate architecture.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/prof_tournesol/1756862905/sizes/o/

Something round, the new Galeries Lafayette.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10491416

Even more round at the Breitscheidplatz in the center of Westberlin.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11517385

The roof of a new mosque, there are many immigrants from turkey in Berlin.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michfiel/2457649406/sizes/l/

The S-Bahn driving through a building.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/201636789/sizes/l/

A large sandy beach, called the Starndbad Wannsee which can take up to 300.000 people.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

The mix of new and old buildings in Berlin is incredible.
I'm impressed by the interior of Berliner Dom.I knew it was a great church,but never thought it was that impressive!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. I'm finally getting a feel of the city, as Berlin hasnt gotten much publicity. Good Job


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

nice shots, i will see berlin one day!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Is the Ahnhalter Bahnhof near the Topography of Terror? I've been so close and never saw these ruins!

And the townhouses are somewhere around U Hausvogteiplatz?


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Daano said:


> the neo nazi's there will be verry happy to see you there a israeli gay is a real dream for them!


Stupid statement.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Harkeb said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm finally getting a feel of the city, as Berlin hasnt gotten much publicity. Good Job


Because people don't want to discover new things in life ,they usually just stick with what they see ,hear and been fed by the main stream media , not me :lol:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Daano said:


> the neo nazi's there will be verry happy to see you there a israeli gay is a real dream for them!



My understanding is that this is only a problem in the more outer districts of East Berlin. Berlin is big enough to never have to venture to those parts. Schöneberg, the main (and oldest) gay area of Berlin is totally safe in that respect. I think the same can be said of Prenzlauer Berg and Kreuzberg. Berlin is very liberal, at least in the central districts, including central districts of the former East Berlin (e.g. Prenzlauer Berg & Friedrichshain)


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

paderwan said:


> The Major is openly gay and the Christopher Street Day just attracted 500.000 visitors. I believe there are few cities in the world where you can live your way of life more freely than in Berlin.


This is true  BTW, Paris' mayor is also openly gay and is on his second term. He's considering running for president.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Berlin is one great cultural city.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Go go go :banana:

My columns are bigger thans yours. The Altes Museum at the Museum Island.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/renatabeltrao/2608067183/sizes/o/

The facade of The new Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11230968

Some typical buildings from the 1990s at friedrichstarße.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11164072

People waving flags at the fanmeile for the soccer world championship. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_benson/177640157

Entrance to the library of the Freie Universität made by Norman Foster.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/svenwerk/202735804/sizes/l/in/set-1053588/

Looks like some older buildings but these are new in a retro style at Hackescher Markt.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9609243

The inside of the new Gedächtniskirche in the center of Westberlin.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurlvink/2453870642/sizes/o/

New buildings at the Leipziger Platz. Note that are all the same height.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10328138

What a great building! 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/restmodern/95998677/sizes/o/

The so called Volksbühne, strange looking building from the 1910s.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11207876


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

schmidt said:


> Is the Ahnhalter Bahnhof near the Topography of Terror? I've been so close and never saw these ruins!
> 
> And the townhouses are somewhere around U Hausvogteiplatz?


The ruin of the Anhalterbahnhof is close to the Potsdamer Platz and it should be close to the Topography. The townhouse are very close to the Hausvogteiplatz, they are at the eastern side of the place.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

wow!! these are amazing images. I would love to go visit. No wonder a friend decided to move back.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments :cheers:

A view on a street scene in the district Prenzlauer Berg I think. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/191513290/in/set-72157594187950759/

A really odd looking entrance to a church from the 1910s at Hohenzollernplatz. Its no more historic but still not modern.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seier/2584604165/sizes/l/

Th roofs of the city.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuaiman/2191177770/

The last large ruin from WWII gets repaired in this year. It is the left wing of the monumental Natural Museum. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/panwitz/2402868640/sizes/l/

A view over the river Spree, to the left is the well known Reichstag and to the right the new office building for the Parliament.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2046394973/sizes/l/in/set-72157603238064863/

I really like that image from the dark wintertime with a view to the Berlin cathedral.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghandhi/75589531/sizes/o/

These stairs are part of the new Parliament buildings.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2279408710/

That was Berlin in the 1960s, see the Wall and the remaining buildings.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2506877022/sizes/o/

This is a similar place like the image above. You can see that now nearly everything is filled with buildings and they have all the same height.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2290030336/sizes/o/

Just a nice backyard garden in the city.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/missis_jones/1268844891/sizes/l/

A very blue sculpture near Potsdamer Platz. I'm not shure what it means or if it has a meaning at all.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11197619

A Corner in the city center. The smaller building to the right must be somewhat older, all new buildings are going to the max height of 22m.








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11149418


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

What a fantastic collection of what is probably my favourite city in the world. Keep up the excellent work. All credit to these photographers too, the shots just keep getting better!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Ahhh! I'm so happy to visit again soon in November! The weather won't be as nice as in these pics, though. But atleast it won't be January or February.

This is usually called a *courtyard* (or _patio_, in some Southwestern states of the US and Texas due to Colonial Spanish/Mexican influence).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics paderwan :cheers:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Ah, what a great city !!!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely city, hopefully I´ll see it this summer. 

It´s a wondeful guide to see new things! Thanks!:cheers:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

These are great! Thanks!

I wish they would clean the Altes Museum. It's schmutzig columns are ugly.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Very nice pictures. I just don't get the title. Why shouldn't people expect the things you have shown in Berlin??? :nuts:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Deanb said:


> i really wanna visit
> 
> i heard that the gay scene is something!


Yes you should definitely go. There is something for everyone in gay tastes! Great!!! :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Alphaville said:


> Stupid statement.


Stupid is still a compliment for this! :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Daano said:


> the neo nazi's there will be verry happy to see you there a israeli gay is a real dream for them!


Undernourishment leeds to brain damage... Go and eat a plate of spaghetti!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

@ Darryl: that bothers me too. The whole museum is renovated from three sides and inside. The columns are made of sandstone and they are not really dirty, its more like "rusting" in the air. You'll have to bleach them to make them bright again. Overall the renovation of the museum island will cost about 2 billion Euro and take more than 10 years.

@ Skyline_FFM: People outside of Germany have some biased expectations of Berlin (and Germany). Some still think of the divided city and some believe that Berlin is still a heavily industrialised city with huge factory halls and smoking chimneys like in the 1920s.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

^^ And others think the streets are deserted after 9 PM, any pics of nightlife?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Skyline_FFM said:


> ^^ And others think the streets are deserted after 9 PM, any pics of nightlife?



That actually depends largely on the district. 

I like that image from a flickr party.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seite-3/543642045/sizes/o/

Public parties are very common in Berlin, this one belongs to one house music festival.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mayda3000/611745675/

Germany has a very generous wellfare system, you can actually live the whole day without working or spent your time protesting against something. The myfest in Berlin.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_timl/2462100662/sizes/o/

Just hang around and watch other people making party.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/_timl/2461254901/sizes/o/


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Because someone called townhouses a British/American concept. Actually its a medieval European concept. Most if not all European cities looked that once. In many cities they disappeared during the Baroque age or later on. 

The major difference is that the English speaking sphere continued to use that concept as it obviously has certain qualities. But I think they are not the sole ones, in Italy I have seen cities which are pretty much full of town houses as well, to a very large extend rather modern ones btw.

I think town houses are a very good concept also for this modern age, especially es counterconcept to suburbanity in its worst forms.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

paderwan said:


> @ Skyline_FFM: People outside of Germany have some biased expectations of Berlin (and Germany). Some still think of the divided city and some believe that Berlin is still a heavily industrialised city with huge factory halls and smoking chimneys like in the 1920s.


Thats true. I liked Berlin when I visited alreay around 5 years ago, I know there has happened much in the meanwhile. 

Berlin has however of course also other sides, and those sides can bee seen in quite central locations if you take the wrong direction at a crossing... Not that Commie blocks are hell, but they surely also belong to Berlin. 

But maybe the shock I got when I fell over the Leipziger Straße and the square next to the Rathaus in the city center back then formed a picture of Berlin that is not very representative as there are large older quarters in Berlin also or maybe especially outside of the center.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the varied pics. It's time for me to visit berlin.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

skyboi said:


> Because people don't want to discover new things in life ,they usually just stick with what they see ,hear and been fed by the main stream media , not me :lol:


This is largely true. The only reason I visited Berlin for the 1st time in March 2007 was because the two friends I was travelling with wanted to go back for their second time. We had already planned on Paris as 1 of 2 cities to visit...not because of the publicity or fame but because it's a city I love returning to as often as I can. We had to choose a second city and they wanted Berlin and I didn't care to know the place and wanted to visit Rome or Amsterdam or even return to a place I knew like London. Well, I accepted Berlin since they accepted Paris and I ended up liking Berlin so much that I'm returning this November (2008). I'm now obsessed with Berlin and it's amazing short (for European standards) but turbulent history, as well as its reconstruction and dynamism. I now try to watch any documentary and movie about Berlin. I LOVE Berlin...I think...well, I still need to experience it for the 2nd time!

Ironically, they ended up liking Paris a lot that they returned the next year and I added Berlin to my top city list, bumping out a few others. I also love that Berlin is so different from Paris (except for a few similar things that is expected among all major European cities) that I don't have to choose between both because they satisfy rather different interests and curiosities.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Slartibartfas said:


> Because someone called townhouses a British/American concept. Actually its a medieval European concept. Most if not all European cities looked that once. In many cities they disappeared during the Baroque age or later on.
> 
> The major difference is that the English speaking sphere continued to use that concept as it obviously has certain qualities. But I think they are not the sole ones, in Italy I have seen cities which are pretty much full of town houses as well, to a very large extend rather modern ones btw.
> 
> I think town houses are a very good concept also for this modern age, especially es counterconcept to suburbanity in its worst forms.


I think you're referring to me. But I didn't say it was a British/American concept. I said townhouses are so British/American[/Canadian/Australian], as in very common/visible there. I am, however, surprised to read that most European cities looked like that once or that it's a Medieval concept. I'm having a hard time picturing them as Medieval, especially considering how different property rights were in the Medieval ages. Please send me a pic or two by Private Message of those in Italy if you can. I'm also having a hard time imagining them there. Of course, when I say townhouse, I picture a row of 2 or 3 story houses (aka "rowhouse or terraced house) that are narrow, each often with a narrow but long garden in the back the same width as the individual house. When in the Netherlands I learned that they are common there too, as is the case in parts of Belgium and the Greater Lille area, because of the Flemish influence and proximity in that small part of France.


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

fantastic, more please!!!!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin was a center of the roaring twenties in Germany. After the end of Imperial Germany a period of very liberal lifestyle followed known as die Goldenen Zwanziger (lit. the golden twenties). A little bit out of the line, but images from the 1920s in Berlin.

In front of the Brandenburg Gate. 








http://flickr.com/photos/dlisbona/1804177601/sizes/o/

The Friedrichstraße in central Berlin.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyroll/1118518267/in/set-72157601447151271/

The latest Fashion...








http://www.daserste.de/bildgalerie/...dest,~edesc,~hurl,~hdest,~hdesc,~pic,3~cm.asp

Street riots








http://www.dhm.de/lemo/objekte/pict/ba103410/index.html

Einstein walking to his university








http://www.dhm.de/lemo/objekte/pict/f86_272/index.html

Police forces on horse, the whole Weimar Republic was politically instable.








http://einestages.spiegel.de/static...iginal_publicationdate-DESCENDING&s=0&r=1&c=1









http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowAuthorAlbumBackground/a1178/l22/l0/F.html#featuredEntry









http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowAuthorAlbumBackground/a1178/l24/l0/F.html#featuredEntry

Advertisement for some show in Berlin called Die Nacht der Nächte (the night of all nights)








http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowAuthorAlbumBackground/a1178/l27/l0/F.html#featuredEntry

Get ready for the show








http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowAuthorAlbumBackground/a1178/l3/l0/F.html#featuredEntry

Could be Potsdamer Platz








http://www.360-berlin.de/index.html...0er+Jahre+Zwanziger+Jahre+Twenties&method=all

An image from Erich Kästner called Berliner Straßenszene (berlin street scene)








http://aerzteblatt.lnsdata.de/bilder/2003/01/img105459.gif

Jazzband








http://flickr.com/photos/hab3045/2184731201/sizes/o/

Revuegirls








http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowAuthorAlbumBackground/a1178/l27/l0/F.html#featuredEntry

The old Potsdamer Platz








http://www.360-berlin.de/index.html...0er+Jahre+Zwanziger+Jahre+Twenties&method=all









http://flickr.com/photos/hab3045/2184729593/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Berlin ^^ Those pics are amazing!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Those historical pictures are incredible! It shows just how cutting edge Berlin used to be. It's beginning to regain that "cutting-edge" to it, but it's still got a way to go yet.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow , incredible pics , thank you !:cheers:


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

^^^ awesome historical pics! I love pics from the early 1900s. Funny though how those revue girls would not make it as revue girls these days. They look out of shape for today's standards.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Many of these places in Berlin I haven't seen before. I like the ruins of the old station.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

These historic air shots are awesome!!! :applause:


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

wow German capital is otherworldly.


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

hey they deleted my post! why? it was the second post now of me -.-


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Probably because you didnt give the source of your images...


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

ive heard those old pics are license free

???


----------



## accadacca (May 6, 2008)

Brilliant pics! GO BERLIN!!!:cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

meds said:


> wow those old buildings looks great
> wonderful city :cheers:


Most germans prefer the old architecture, highest rents are paid in the good old districts. Few years and every old building will be polished and unaffordable for the lower class.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Most germans prefer the old architecture, highest rents are paid in the good old districts. Few years and every old building will be polished and unaffordable for the lower class.


A few more years. Many of these buildings are home to communities of students who devide the expenses for the rent and thus they become affordable but also raise the prices for that kind of housing...


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

paderwan said:


> 3. Still inside Berlin, lots of forests ans lakes are part of the city area. This is the Müggelsse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'm not wrong, here is buried the Lenin statue of the old Leninplatz (now United Nations Plaza) of Berlin. How are the plans to dig up the statue and take it to a museum?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Xabi said:


> If I'm not wrong, here is buried the Lenin statue of the old Leninplatz (now United Nations Plaza) of Berlin. How are the plans to dig up the statue and take it to a museum?


mmhh they demolished the statue and buried the parts but I'm not shure where. I know they found a huge Lenin head (more that 3 meters) made of granite in an old military base in Potsdam. I believe they just left it there.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I love Berlin.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great crediting that was done in this thread. Normally people are supremely lazy in compilation threads and try to slip in pictures without crediting them, so it is good to see people giving that little extra effort! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those forests ^^ are simply great


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

thanks, this is a great thread. berlin is somewhere i need to visit - and councils/authorities in the UK really should pay attention to how cities like berlin are regenerated. cheers.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

ranny fash said:


> thanks, this is a great thread. berlin is somewhere i need to visit - and councils/authorities in the UK really should pay attention to how cities like berlin are regenerated. cheers.


It does help being that Nations new capital and it's largest city by council area


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Justme said:


> It does help being that Nations new capital and it's largest city by council area


That should be applied to any city in the UK by law - could help :crazy:

There are other cities like Dresden, Leipzig, Potsdam, Schwerin and more which had successful urban development. Its not a direct matter of size or importance.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

paderwan said:


> That should be applied to any city in the UK by law - could help :crazy:
> 
> There are other cities like Dresden, Leipzig, Potsdam, Schwerin and more which had successful urban development. Its not a direct matter of size or importance.


Dresden is a slightly different example as it was a city famous around the world for it's beauty in architecture. Even then, only a small part in the center has had this redevelopment. A few streets to either side and you are back in communist wonderland. That city still has massive unemployment rate of what 14% or higher, compared to 3.7% in say Manchester.

I don't see any major differences between the successful urban developments in Leipzig, Potsdam or Schwerin compared to what has happened in say Manchester, Birmingham or Leeds.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Justme said:


> Dresden is a slightly different example as it was a city famous around the world for it's beauty in architecture. Even then, only a small part in the center has had this redevelopment. A few streets to either side and you are back in communist wonderland. That city still has massive unemployment rate of what 14% or higher, compared to 3.7% in say Manchester.
> 
> .


Sorry, but Dresden unemployment rate is 11%. A record low for any east German city. But yes, still way too high.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

goschio said:


> Sorry, but Dresden unemployment rate is 11%. A record low for any east German city. But yes, still way too high.


Hey, I just got my figures from web sources.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dresden
http://www.drluebke.net/english/ima...rktberichte/office_market_dresden_01_2007.pdf

etc...

Maybe it's dropped to 11% in 2008 which is a good thing.

Obviously different sites give different percentages. Anyway, 11% 14% etc, it's still pretty high.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I love Berlin. It has everything from everywhere in the same location. I used to drive from Dresden to Berlin on weekends. It is much more fun.
but Dresden has nice old buildings and palaces.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I visited Berlin as a kid when my father used to study in the Naval Academy in Hamburg. German cities are among the most beautiful in the world and I look forward to visiting Berlin again someday.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Taller said:


> Thanks everyone for the great crediting that was done in this thread. Normally people are supremely lazy in compilation threads and try to slip in pictures without crediting them, so it is good to see people giving that little extra effort! :cheers:


I'm surprissed how generous you are with that copyright violation. It can't be that difficult to give a link or a name. Just delete these post and by time people will learn. :nono:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

goschio said:


> Sorry, but Dresden unemployment rate is 11%. A record low for any east German city. But yes, still way too high.


Potsdam has about 8% (Sept 2008). I guess thats the lowest for somewhat larger cities. It's less that Cologne (11,3 April 08) or Düsseldorf (10,8% April 08) not to mention cities in the Ruhr. It seems that larger cities in the West have higher unemployment than the surrounding areas, while the opposite applies to the east (in tendency at least). Anyway still long way to go.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Finally some images after all that chatter :booze:

Construction site behind one of the large old train stations.








http://home.arcor.de/10sucht/spree3eck/216.html

The inside of the Courtbuilding Mitte - at the time the largest building in Berlin.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2745782996/sizes/l/

Same building - more like a palace that an office building.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/3478/1074933871/sizes/l/

Too much green in Berlin?








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mekenny/2838516821/sizes/l/

Concrete hits sunrise.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/koerby/110285651/sizes/o/

The center of Westberlin, looks somewhat ... like most westgerman cities.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwispedoris/2838926583/sizes/o/

Much better.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/capa_robert_san/2839684576/sizes/l/

The Schlossbrücke and the Friedrichwerdersche Kirche.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuaiman/2783325841/in/photostream/

In the rain - besides look at the new an expensive street lamps.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joao/1459432831/


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

looks cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin has a lot of green -parks, trees- and that is very good


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

You would never expect such a large number of statues in Berlin, probably hundreds or more including the museums. For some I have no idea who they are... just an intro:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panwitz/314647305/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonask/530461171/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cijmyjune/600030087/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchicco/714602847/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dacitydrifter/2244191138/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunside/2459001423/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atomicjeep/2554565598/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maerten/2750347911/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankinho/2889056853/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/avocadoface/2892890602/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greeneyedsoandso/2896434648/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2900221737/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrerolfes/108825512/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michah/125666086/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cijmyjune/175342364/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/svenwerk/284947148/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdell/380494578/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/citizen404/508009031/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/svenwerk/508420801/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/svenwerk/1486147112/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2544041413/sizes/l/


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

>


lol 
keep em up !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic indeed ^^


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

paderwan said:


> You know the Brandenburg Gate, but did you know that?





paderwan said:


> You would never expect such a large number of statues in Berlin, probably hundreds or more including the museums. For some I have no idea who they are...


paderwan, what did you actually expect to find in Berlin..?

might I perhaps ask you where you are from..?


----------



## karma police (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks for the pics, i really love Berlin, and the truth is that the city is still not very well know for being the Capital of Germany. First time i were there i knew nothing about the city itself, but maybe my ignorace was the reason why i enjoy the city so much, discovering things and places i didn´t expect time after time and then once again. Berlin it unique and wonderful.


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

karma police said:


> thanks for the pics, i really love Berlin, and the truth is that the city is still not very well know for being the Capital of Germany. First time i were there i knew nothing about the city itself, but maybe my ignorace was the reason why i enjoy the city so much, discovering things and places i didn´t expect time after time and then once again. Berlin it unique and wonderful.


in Europe is certainly better known than in America, but most of the european main cities (and not only) would probably surprise a non informed visitor..


----------



## karma police (Oct 17, 2008)

amagaldu said:


> in Europe is certainly better known than in America, but most of the european main cities (and not only) would probably surprise a non informed visitor..


Yes, you are totally right in both of your statements, but what i was trying to mean is that even for me, an average European who before visiting Berlin i already was in cities such as Paris, Rome, London, Prague, Lisbon, Barcelona and so on, When i visited Berlin i found out a place with a very different skin and character than the others. 

Berlin itself doesn´t have the classical beauty of Paris or Prague, neither the monumentally of Rome, the joy of life of Barcelona, but at the same time has it all together and mixed in the right proportions.

Has Germanic's roots, but a Latin heart. It´s going under one of the biggest redevelopments that any city ever had, but still you can find two of everything reminding you what Berlin was during the last century.

People is warm and open, the city is very livable and multicultural, and it easily makes you feel comfortable being there. 

It´s not the prettiest city on earth, but it´s definitely one of the humankind´s hot spots. 

:cheers:


----------



## amagaldu (Sep 29, 2005)

^^ that´s a nice description..


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Every year Berlin celebrates the festival of lights for the purpose of celebrating. See the colourful Images from october 2008, I guess thats unique in the world.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adk20/3002800921/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sputnik23/2987114672/in/set-72157608296286903/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sputnik23/2985579579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniovi/2987793564/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlichtherle/2957347119/sizes/l/in/set-72157608150299621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adk20/3002829595/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlichtherle/3007397547/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlichtherle/2960496045/sizes/l/in/set-72157608150299621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlichtherle/2954203517/sizes/l/in/set-72157608150299621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlichtherle/2960496045/sizes/l/in/set-72157608150299621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlichtherle/2969376928/sizes/l/in/set-72157608150299621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotohouse/2986247997/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrefischer/2987941838/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabouka/2988999577/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2995072874/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2998761161/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/polxs-c-t-d/3000289848/sizes/l/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

lol what is a Botero statue doing in berlin? :crazy2:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Great pictures, though not unique as you suggested. Loads of cities around the world do this on an annual or biannual basis. London, Lyon, even Frankfurt. Though Frankfurt's never looks as good as those Berlin pictures.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Such excellent pictures and I'm glad to see that this thread is still running!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful photographs, and absolutely PERFECT crediting of photographs! This thread is exemplary, and what we should all be striving to achieve here in Cityscapes and Skylines! :bow:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

DFM..Dani said:


> lol what is a Botero statue doing in berlin? :crazy2:


He's joining his friends. :cheers:

Images from this gallery


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

didn't know anything about that Botero's exposition in Berlin. I love it . How long is it going to take in the city?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Botero exposition looks nice


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Juancho D said:


> didn't know anything about that Botero's exposition in Berlin. I love it . How long is it going to take in the city?


mhh I believe it has been two weeks in summertime. The statues are gone now.

Just found some more nice night pix at flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lookylook/sets/72157607175413258/?page=2

Some of them look surprisingly empty - gives somewhat haunted feeling.

Boy you need some fast internet connection for this page to load...


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Berlin I had high hopes for before visiting in Oct. It did not disappoint one bit. I'll post some pics up in a bit.

The city had the perfect mix of old and new, but what i found is different than what you would expect. The new wasn't insanely new, there were no 50 story buildings that sprang up out of nowhere. The old emulated the new and did a good job of it. It's like the 19th century transported and modernized for the 21st. The only other major city that felt that way( and I visited a lot in Europe) would have been London, both no doubt due to WWII. 

The city lived up to its expectations and mine were high because I took a whole class just on this one city in my first year of University so i found myself more versed about the city than most tourists would.

There is only one city that could be deemd the face of the 20th century, and its not New York or London: it's Berlin. Any lover of history will find no parallel to Berlin, every corner it seems has some history. Something that i'm jealously missing from my own hometown of Toronto. Berlin has risen from its ashes and will once again become a beacon of prosperity like it did in the last 19th century, and you can already see the changes. This is one city I would not hesitate to visit again.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Well said.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Bundesarchiv recently published a huge amount of images from the last 150 years in the wikipedia as creative commons. The collection includes lots of historical images of Berlin. Some of these images seem to be so unreal, but they are just a few years away.

The general theme is rally or demonstration.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you for the excellent crediting of photos in this thread. We owe photographers the respect of a credit when we post their work! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old pics are really amazing! :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin is one the few cities with a racing track in it, the AVUS. Crazy guys with their great Mercedes, Opel and Auto-Union streamline rocket automobils. They actually used blunt but powerfull rocket technology in some cars, something impossible with todays safety standards. 

Images from the 20s and 30s from the Bundesarchiv.



















































































There is even a poem dedicated to the AVUS car races:

RAKETENWAGEN AUF DER AVUS
(23. May 1928)

Begeistert und beängstigt sahn
Tausende Menschen dem zu:
Es raste über die Avusbahn
Der Raketenwagen. Huh!!

Er donnerte, feuerte, fuhr und ließ
Einen Rauch hinter sich, der auch stank.
Der schneidige Lenker des Wagens hieß
Fritz von Opel. Ihm Dank!

Er fuhr wie ein Teufel und sicher vorbei,
Endete, niemand sah, wo.
Es war eine anständige Teufelei.
Bravo!

http://de.wikisource.org/wiki/Raketenwagen_auf_der_Avus


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Building up Berlin:

The Reichstag in 1888:









Th Berliner Dom in 1897, the building is slightly more than a hundred years old.









The Olympic Stadion in 1934:









The Karl-Marx-Allee in 1953









The Televisiontower in 1968:









Th Hotel Berlin in 1968:









The World Clock in 1969:









The Palace of the Republic in 1974:









The whole Alexanderplatz in 1977:









(all images from the wikipedia Bundesarchiv oder pd-old)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old pics are really awesome! ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, many great old B/W photos here. I've always found it very interesting watching history unfold in these particular shots. Great city!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

what I didn't expect to see were all the remnants of WWII. There are still buildings with bullet holes and darkened walls by the WWII fires throughout the city.


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

What a great thread! Thank you for this, I can't get enough of Berlin :cheers:


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, let's return to this threads title  For me one of the biggest surprises was "The Story of Berlin" museum in Kuddam. It is absoultely a must for everyone who visits Berlin - I hadn't have a better museum expirience ever! The whole history is covered with amazing interactive pieces :master:
The city's expansion :nuts:








































































Wast Berlin room:








East Berlin room:








:lol:


















And this is just a start :nuts: :cheers:
(all photos taken by me)


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some street scenes... 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zneez/3238729891/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zneez/3238729887/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3236574063/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/efixef/3229347692/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anberlin/3223199956/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting photos ^^^^


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Wonderfull picture thread 

Here are a few pictures that I took in april 2008;

Somewhere in central Berlin;









Oberbaumbrucke near the 02 Arena;









Holocaust monument;









Rote Ampelmanchen;









Grüne Ampelmanchen;









Checkpoint Charlie;









At 203,53m high in the Fernsehturm;









Downtown buildings;









Potsdamer Platz;









The new Hauptbahnhof for Berlin;


----------



## anthar_amoros (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Great Shots! all of them are great, i'm mexican but i did backpacking in europe for a little bit over 2 years!... and i can tell you all guys thats Berlis is the best city in Europe in all the ways!!! thanks for showing those pictures!


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some crazy things I didn't expect to see... anywhere  (all photos by me)

Bunch of flags in the field in governmental district:


















What a bike! :nuts:









Retro hair-dressers sallon in Prenzlberg:









Part of the Wall in a store :lol:









Some more of Prenzlberg:




































A sweet bar where everything you see is for sale:









Le Corbusier's l'Unite :cheers:









Some old man's instalation in a subway - dedication to an actress:









Old political poster:









...and me who can't decide:









Very original shop in the West downtown:









And their beloved Ampelmanchen :banana::


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The main symbol of Westberlin has been the Kaiser-Wilhelm-Gedächtniskirche (Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church). During the recent years the church lost some of its attraction mainly because the historic center in Eastberlin became available.

The Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church, times have changed.

Several plans were made:
































(all from http://www.albrecht-blank.de/Bilder/Gedaechtniskirche/index.html )

The realised version during the ceremonial opening with the Kaiser himself in 1895:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:KWGK_Einweihung_01.jpg?uselang=de

Between 1890 and 1905:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/I...orial_Church_(Berlin,_Germany).jpg?uselang=de

In 1954:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/I...aiser-Wilhelm_Gedächtniskirche.jpg?uselang=de

And still today:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Gedächtniskirche1.JPG?uselang=de


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^I've been inside the new part next to the Gedächntiskirche. It was wonderfull


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

xlchrisij said:


> ^I've been inside the new part next to the Gedächntiskirche. It was wonderfull


It is indeed!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for showing those old photos :cheers: Amazing photos


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

who can not love the way the germans sense of style


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some more pics from East Berlin. Taken in the 1950-70s they are all taken from
http://www.ddr-fotos.de/gdr_photos.htm

1951



near Stalinallee 1952



1953 new construction



near Brandenburger Tor
<a href="http://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1953hi8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1045/1953hi8.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img24/1045/1953hi8.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!




1955 politics and Tatra limousine for high officials






1965 Czech limousine parading on Unter den Linden boulevard



1970 Spree river with new construction in the background



1970: it's construction time again on Alexanderplatz



...representing the then ultramodern chic avantgarde of simple socialist architecture






Fernsehturm 1971



lifestyle



cars and traffic around 1971-73

plus modern appartment blocks, worker's pride with central heating



the ubiquitious Trabant on the right a french Peugeot, probably from West Berlin











Hotel Berlin, used to be the best hotel in GDR


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

when the 1970s had passed, it was time for...the 1980s:

1984: dilapidated buildings in Prenzlauer berg, now a lively city district with a lot of bars, shops and pubs



old and new



1985: Prenzlauer Berg






1986: Kaufhalle shopping mall



now torn down: Palace of the Republic



finally 1989


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

1950s



Stalin



Likfe during Cold War time



Berlin Wall










HO Textil. 1963.
The only place where you could purchase very expensive western goods


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Very cool photos! I esspecially liked those from Alexander Platz and Prenzlberg  Keep filling...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing! ^^


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

There are few cities in the world that changed so much and often during the last years.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that Berlin is not changed too much (if compare 80s pics with today)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> I think that Berlin is not changed too much (if compare 80s pics with today)


I am amazed you could see things this way. Do you wear a pair of Douglas Admas Panic Glasses permanently turned on or something? Berlin is possibly one of the most changed cities in Europe since the 1980's.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Lets see some of the change: impressions from new and old buildings at the Friedrichstraße. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3174925608/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3093072525/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felixwendt/3222576267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidhanddotnet/3216731324/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorinser/3203732027/

That image has probably some story to it.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/schellerscreen_/3117834615/


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Great pictures of Berlin, amazing city.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

In 1987 Berlin got 750 years old. The divided city celebrated in East and West each with their own programme. East Germany decided to rebuild a central part of Berlin, the Nikolaiviertel, which has been entirely destroyed in the war. The reconstruction effort ranged from precise reconstruction to somewhat look a like reconstruction with concrete slabs. The church in the middle is the Nikolaikirche, the oldest church in Berlin dating back to 1220.

For more information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolaiviertel

Some views of the not so old historic center of Berlin:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2544718779/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/257399149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2999525280/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dittmarj/160220842/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2868550406/sizes/m/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2867743053/

Georg, the dragon slayer.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/riadd/1305095843/

All concrete slabs








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2868572200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesspics/518468164/

The Historiale festival








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2884025751/

You know you are in Berlin, when you see the television tower.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrpepper27/2558249084/

The Ephraim Palace.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2867814297/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics ^^


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

It's the annual Berlinale Filmfestival again!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3102829767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tvblob/3228486313/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3256834508/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leo0b/3257244449/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clemato/3261743877/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cubed-entertainment/3256667682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edmundyeo/3258914122/


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have always felt this attraction to Berlin, I can never explain it but I have always been compelled to visit.


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

Berlin has a really magic feel about it that 
is hard to explain but quite unique and
indeed very special.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlinale Filmfestival pics are nice...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ you got more than 10.000 posts :cheers:

keep it up


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you  btw in next few days i close a year, here...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

small Berlinale update:

more than 300000 tickets got sold already :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaat/3274322385/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinematography/3277501668/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinematography/3276687779/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaat/3274306569/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/3274214172/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/3274213578/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/striplighting/3272134632/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pink Panther II - I will see that movie tonight


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ So there won't be spamming of threads from 20.00 to 22.00 Wohoooo! :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Both stations would be nice, just for the luxury of having them  But of course no new Hauptbahnhof without the prior destruction of the close by stations.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The rise and fall of the Palace of Berlin. What a parable in 10 images.

In 1685 as the Palace of the Margraviate of Brandenburg.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Berliner_Schloss_1685.JPG?uselang=de

In 1702, plans for the Kingdom of Prussia by Andreas Schlüter.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Stadtschloss_1702.jpg?uselang=de

In 1900 as the Palace of the German Empire, now with a copula added by Schinkel. In Front is the Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Nationaldenkmal_Kaiser_Wilhelm_mit_Schloss_1900.jpg

War damages and removal.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...9,_Abriß_der_Ruine_des_Berliner_Schlosses.jpg

Complete removal of the ruin by the East German government after the War.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...-09890-0002,_Berlin,_Stadtschloss,_Abriss.jpg

Building up the Palace of the Republic.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...13-0009,_Berlin,_Palast_der_Republik,_Bau.jpg

The Palace of the Republik, East Germanys Parliament building.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...986-0424-304,_Berlin,_Palast_der_Republik.jpg

Removal of the Palace of the Republik (just finished).









Again an empty space.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berliner_Dom,_Altes_Museum_ohne_Palast_der_Republik.jpg

Computer animation of the reconstructed Palace with the interior used as a new museum of the World Cultures. The official name will be Humboldt-Forum, named after Alexander and Wilhem Humboldt.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berliner_Schloss_Panorama.jpg


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

paderwan said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The german wiki gives a long story of the Church, the spires were changed several times according to the actual fashion. There were plans to redesign the whole towers. I believe the spires are now in the very original version by Schinkel.
> 
> ...


That is such a beautiful illustration...:drool: 

Thanks for the info and all the fantastic pix guys! :cheers1:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ It seems that everyone likes a different time period of Berlin and you seem to prefer the 19th century in pre-industrial times.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Schauspielhaus am Gendarmenmarkt. A pretty rare (as with most historical buildings in Berlin) inside picture:


The inside of the Martin-Gropius-Bau close to the Potsdamer Platz. Often used for exhibitions.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3214628149/sizes/l/in/set-72157603901504772/

It also has a dome:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3215490446/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Not to forget this amazing building!

*Museum für Kommunikation (Museum of Communication):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flavio_ferrari/with/2105310019/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberdees/sets/72157606481392746/with/2722656523/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600060073425/with/453051841/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwithadotn/sets/72157604292385201/with/2369111579/

The museum, by the way, hosts both the famous blue and the red-orange Mauritius stamps.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

paderwan said:


> ^^ It seems that everyone likes a different time period of Berlin and you seem to prefer the 19th century in pre-industrial times.


Yes, it's true. To be honest, I do actually love a real mix of the old with the new, and when you look at these old photos and see how magnificent german cities were during this period it's just a little sad to see so much of this has disappeared forever..

Oh well, that's how it goes I suppose, and it's not all doom and gloom. A great deal still survives and some german cities are still right up there with the best. I really love the german countryside too! There are some very exciting projects/developments happening in Germany today, so you have to look forward and not back IMO.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I also love the mix of new and old. If you have a city completely made of 'historically valuable' buildings it is difficult to demolish buildings and to develop a new style.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Guess where this rocket tube is in Berlin!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Museum of Communication looks great inside... a realy jewel :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Bist du ein Berliner?

Guess where this Dome is.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skep/367236781/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

And this:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Or these?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/netsrek/1830790274/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
One of the Stüler-buildings next to Charlottenburg palace. Picasso Museum, right?

Then inside view of German Cathedral on Gendarmenmarkt.

And last but not least the dome of St. Hedwig on Bebelplatz!:cheers:

Edit:
last one is the dome of Sony Center by Helmut Jahn...but the other rundown thing...???


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Only a true Jedi Master could have known that. Its all correct :cheers:

Well at least one thing you didnt know, but it has always been some kind of a secret.

Please don't spoil that  A beginners riddle.









Now thats more difficult:


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

the abandoned dome would be the NSA installation on Teufelsberg.

edit: As for the last one you posted, I'm going to guess Heidelbergerplatz U-bahnhof


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Did you know, that Berlin has one of the very best museums of natural history?
(And the building itself is again a pretty nice one too )
Most famous exibits are the worlds largest dinosaur skeleton and the best preserved speciemen of the earliest bird, the Archaeopteryx. And last but not least the biggest piece of amber in the world.

*Museum für Naturkunde (Museum of Natural History):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersoganne/sets/72157602141616557/with/1522987454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/sets/72157610699858833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612107246218/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72057594052445648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paukerman/sets/72157613615136932/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golla/sets/72157605116187680/with/2501027073/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/sets/72157610699858833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathanaels/sets/72157594184440473/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

paderwan said:


> Bist du ein Berliner?
> 
> Guess where this Dome is.
> 
> ...


I found a nice picture showing both the domes of the Stüler-buildings from the outside:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157612230927017/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings are conmlete stunning, beautiful


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Continue my small series of Berlin City Halls:

The City Hall of Berlin-Köpenick









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zwischenbilanz/30090055/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2443539203/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2950253244/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

City Hall of Berlin-Charlottenburg:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fractalimageflow/3317165917/

From a distance








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jircy/2461818152/

From the inside, looks like an old fortress.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidhanddotnet/3216602240/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zwischenbilanz/30090055/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! This city hall building is really great paderwan :cheers: also inside too


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City Hall of Berlin-Steglitz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/parseha/2816912471/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City Hall of Berlin-Neukölln









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrerolfes/89243869/

Th inner garden








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2471179350/

In the middle of the image








http://www.flickr.com/photos/karstenf/2127973859/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I love the city hall of Berlin-Charlottenburg!
The mixture of Art Nouveau and Art Deco is just awesome:








































































All pictures found here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidhanddotnet/sets/72157612579506649/

Usually I prefer Jugendstil/Art Nouveau more light and fragile, but this heavy and dark version is very interesting too.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

And here a light version of Berlin's Jugendstil/Art Nouveau:
Its a court building in the center of the city, not far from the main city hall.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_hammer/sets/72157603693215464/with/2187050224/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panwitz/sets/72157602884758166/

during renovation:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_hammer/sets/72157603693215464/with/2187050224/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_hammer/sets/72157603693215464/with/2187050224/


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

edit - (double post)


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! City hall of Berlin-Charlottenburg is :drool::master: Amazing combination and design solutions. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Lets go on with the City Halls.

The City Hall of Berlin-Treptow in the south-east. This one doesnt have a tower.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schockwellenreiter/2255074020/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City Hall of Berlin-Schöneberg in the southern part.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:2006-08-07_Rathaus_Schoeneberg.jpg?uselang=de

This one remindes of Kennedy speaking from the City Hall (and not at the Brandenburg Gate).








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2511251412/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those city-halls are really great ^^ awesome architecture style


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

yep and there is even more to come.

The slightly rundown City Hall of Berlin-Marzahn, a newer suburb.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rathaus_Marzahn_in_Berlin.JPG


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City Hall of Berlin-Friedenau in the south-middle:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:2006-08-08_Rathaus_Friedenau.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City Hall of Berlin-Lichtenberg in the middle-east of Berlin:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Rathaus-Berlin-Lichtenberg.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

definitely putting berlin on my must see cities list...
really good photography!!nice job!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

yep you're welcome too

The City Hall of glorious Berlin-Schmargendorf in the middle-western part:








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Rathaus_Schmargendorf_05_retouched.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Is Potsdam already Berlin? Well its part of the Berlin public transport.

The newer City Hall of Potsdam in the south-west of Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/403675310/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

the city hall of Pankow, the most populous borough of Berlin


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^ Berlin-Pankow has a very nice park as well:



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/demoke/with/2239783472/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/jolli/sets/72157603005463568/with/1917106743/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/photograph_jan/with/3183179886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mesq/with/1258067591/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

double post


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Good and old Lichtenberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eeeew...what a beauty!
:lol:

Very important memorial for Germany in Berlin:

*Central Memorial of the Federal Republic of Germany for the Victims of War and Tyranny*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/sets/72157600552638907/with/686903038/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amm-boston/with/3084251248/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Brecht Memorial









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ill_itch/3351909968/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Random night scenes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3351864479/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reisegnome/3320800894/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Too much facade? Historic image, building doesnt exist any more.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

schmidt said:


> Good and old Lichtenberg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn38/aledemmer/Alemanha/IMG_7534.jpg
> (by me)


those appartments are actually very good


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

May I propose something? 
Can we start a new Berlin-thread? I mean a thread with a more expressive name...like "BERLIN, Capital of Germany" or something like that?
Many people overlook this thread, because of the long sentence structure were "Berlin" comes little and tiny in the end. I often take some time so search for the thread myself, if it wasn't updated recently.
And it isn't anymore just about things we don't expect to find in Berlin, right?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Too much facade? Historic image, building doesnt exist any more.


What was that building? What building exists now there?


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> May I propose something?
> Can we start a new Berlin-thread? I mean a thread with a more expressive name...like "BERLIN, Capital of Germany" or something like that?
> ...


I think it's a good idea to start a new thread, bc the name doesn't match the contents very well. I don't like the new proposed title though.


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

miau said:


> I think it's a good idea to start a new thread, bc the name doesn't match the contents very well. I don't like the new proposed title though.


I have loved this thread and welcome another new one. Especially continuing the theme of great things one doesn't expect.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

miau said:


> those appartments are actually very good


Ich hab eigentlich in Lichtenberg gewohnt und das Stadtteil war überhaupt nicht schlecht. Ich hatte manchmals auf dem Bahnhof Angst, weil manche Leute zu mir sagten, dass es da Neonazis gab, aber trotzdem ist es besser als die Vorstellung, die manche Leute haben.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

miau said:


> I think it's a good idea to start a new thread, bc the name doesn't match the contents very well. I don't like the new proposed title though.


New thread about Berlin will be great, i think too


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

I like this thread  But everyone is free to start another one, I believe we have quite al lot of Berlin threads around.

rainy rainy Berlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3358808813/

Inside the central Trainstation.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3159868735/

Germany - land of ideas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/herrvebah/1930016078/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

schmidt said:


> Ich hab eigentlich in Lichtenberg gewohnt und das Stadtteil war überhaupt nicht schlecht. Ich hatte manchmals auf dem Bahnhof Angst, weil manche Leute zu mir sagten, dass es da Neonazis gab, aber trotzdem ist es besser als die Vorstellung, die manche Leute haben.


ja, der Stadtteil ist besser als sein Ruf... Meine Cousine wohnt zum Beispiel auch dort


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Germany - land of ideas


I want to kill the person who invented this incredibly dumb slogan...
:mad2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Inside the central Trainstation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Berlin's central station looks great


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Some pictures I took myself back in 2006. I apologize that I'm not a better photographer.









































































Largest department store on the continent









I like the birds in this one









Back neighborhood off Kurfürstendamm


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Despite what you might think, I think you've taken some excellent photos of Berlin there! Excellent job!


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Svartmetall said:


> Despite what you might think, I think you've taken some excellent photos of Berlin there! Excellent job!


I'm mostly embarrassed by how blurry so many of them turned out. I think it was the combination of my hands shaking in the cold weather and the low light. I'm glad you liked them though.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

miau said:


> I want to kill the person who invented this incredibly dumb slogan...
> :mad2:


Was? Du bist Deutschland! :banana:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ The sculpture is called Phoenix.

Spring has arrived in Berlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkuhn/73103666/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Goodbye winter!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bb_productionz/3150931757/


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Frühling in Berlin is simply amazing, best time of the year! :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bb_productionz/3150931757/


Beautiful pic @paderwan 
indeed spring has arrived not only in Berlin, also in all Europe


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there something like real summer and winter an Greece or is it always just warm? Do you have snow in Athens?

Cold Winter in Berlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/winfried-veil/3287362247/in/pool-ueberdendaechernberlins









http://www.flickr.com/photos/times200/3218546372/in/pool-ueberdendaechernberlins


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm ready for a 3rd visit to Berlin!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ 2009 is a good year for a visit, a lot of anniversaries in Germany.

2000 years Battle of the Teutoburg Forest
60 years Republic of Germany
20 years Reunification


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Alex at night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/543654430/in/[email protected]

Potsdamer Platz at night








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gypsyluna/43775554/


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

best berlin thread so far:cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ :cheers:

Trainstations at night









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justanotherhuman/1846458158/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1302346676/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Urban variety in Charlottenburg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3060397245/sizes/o/

Urban strictness in Mitte








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaafarm/3404996745/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Is there something like real summer and winter an Greece or is it always just warm? Do you have snow in Athens?


Last February (was Monday i think) all Athens -even and the city center- was dressed in white, heavy snow 
Usually we have a lot of snow in Athens., every 2 or 3 years



paderwan said:


> The Alex at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ interesting to know, thought it would be hotter in winter

An industrial monument from the old times, the Gasometer.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photobaron/2839533333/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin street scenes









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gin_e/2498482200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/familiefranke/383188892/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics ^^ :cheers:
@paderwan: sunny days in Athens the temperature is from 10 to 15 C (+/-) in winter


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Today 21°C in Berlin.

Two corner buldings from the Wilhelminic era.

Grunewaldstraße 4








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/2049986250/in/pool-berlingroup


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Olivaer Platz 1








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/2049211581/in/pool-berlingroup/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

:applause:
Wonderful buildings! Once half of Berlin looked that way...

For everyone else who loves end of 19th century buildings as much as I do, here some gorgeous pics I found of Berlins most beautiful and best preserved museum complex:

*Bodemuseum*




































Every picture found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliviosarikas/sets/72157616245307465/?page=2


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ I knew these buildings would catch your attention.

What about this, it literally says "Bonjour Tristesse"








http://www.flickr.com/photos/santiviajero/2843253960/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More satellite discs at a social housing project.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumpingjellyfish/20269404/in/set-502341


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Bode-Museum on its day of opening in 1904.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Monbijoubruecke_und_Bodemuseum_1900.jpg


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

paderwan said:


> ^^ I knew these buildings would catch your attention.
> 
> 
> > Lol, got me then!:lol:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Osthafen (East harbour) - supposed to become a new center for media industries









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuotrauka/3053141267/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feffef/2506623818/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Public transport on an elevated level from the beginning of the 20th century.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumpingjellyfish/2618105602/

Same place in 1900.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_U_Bahn_Schlesisches_Tor_1900.jpg


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

U-Bahn (Metro) Station Bülowstraße








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/2050010714/in/[email protected]

U-Bahn (Metro) Station Goerlitzer Bahnhof








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin-kreuzberg_u-bhf-goerlitzer-bahnhof_20051019_324.jpg


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Public transport on an elevated level from the beginning of the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is so cool! kay: IS this the last station before Oberbaumbrucke in Kreutzberg?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

liman_drzava said:


> Wow, this is so cool! kay: IS this the last station before Oberbaumbrucke in Kreuzberg?


It is, you can line up the images and ride the U1 from west to east.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A Train drives through a building, who wouldnt like to share his house with the U-Bahn. Image from 1905, that house doesnt exist anymore.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Dennewitzstraße_Berlin_1905.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The mob gathers... 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dollerosa/905189847/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Parts of Berlin in 1992, today polished.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiahless/2716434455/in/[email protected]


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you guys for filling these pictures in, I just adore Berlin and this is like a therapy to me :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> A Train drives through a building, who wouldnt like to share his house with the U-Bahn. Image from 1905, that house doesnt exist anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Amazing pic :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More therapy images :crazy2:

All Art has been contemporary








http://www.flickr.com/photos/antiteilchen/118360878/in/[email protected]

Inside the Olympic stadion.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/airpark/270376333/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos @paderwan as always kay:


----------



## wawd (Mar 22, 2005)

enjoyed looking through the photos and reading your interesting descriptions. thanks!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Karl Marx Allee - One of East Germanys main projects in Berlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrej/3110693505/in/[email protected]

One of the twin towers of the Frankfurt Gate 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrej/3111526646/in/[email protected]


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

this boulevard is great if you go by car when you approach the city center from the east 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...5777,13.442245&spn=0.012379,0.037079&t=k&z=15


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

source: wikipedia


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent photos. I'm actually quite a fan of Karl Marx Allee despite the Stalinist construction. It really does look grand and imposing.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
And have they not finally started to recontruct the beautiful lamp posts, which were in terrible condition?

I actually like the street too...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

miau said:


> source: wikipedia


...and what did West Berlin do to counter the socialist Karl Marx Allee? They decided to set up some modern blocks of freedom called the Hansaviertel. Architects seem to like it. 

Read more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hansaviertel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/seier/2613424677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pellesten/3151539898/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

B&W view over Central Berlin from the Cathedral to the Potsdamer Platz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/3410806579/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

At the Potsdamer Platz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/demarmels/3403954670/

Looking down to the Victory Column








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reisegnome/3289002766/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Storm approaches... very nice pic @paderwan


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ :cheers:

Few people (and a big D) at the Parliament office building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2138201564/

Many people 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zi7ou/2574019278/in/[email protected]


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, all of these images are what I expect in Berlin!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Hm... I asked already, if Paderwan doesn't want to open a new thread, clearly with the name "Berlin", so the thread wouldn't be overlooked that much, as it is right now. I really have troubles to find it in the list, when it wasn't updated recently.
And as you said, the thread isn't already longer about things you wouldn't expect in Berlin.
So why not open a universal "Berlin" thread Paderwan? 

A young Paderwan has to go on, to become a true Jedi-Master!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

paderwan said:


> Inside the Olympic stadion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots, this one reminds me of the movie Equilibrium, which was shot there :yes:

One of the most fascinating things bout berlin is that there's this unique blend of soviet/western architecture separated literally by nothing but streets.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Many people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can see inside in those floor-offices...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ You can always check if your workers are busy...



Simon91 said:


> Great shots, this one reminds me of the movie Equilibrium, which was shot there :yes:
> 
> One of the most fascinating things bout berlin is that there's this unique blend of soviet/western architecture separated literally by nothing but streets.


I hope you dont mean the standard Commieblocks  The Olympic stadion in particular wasn't soviet architecture but Third Reich. But both systems went for a similar oversized neoclassicism for their representation.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Street scene at the Pariser Platz, tourists I guess








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guido_steenkamp/2916498144/in/set-72157594403667623

Being busy at the trainstation Alexanderplatz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wecand/3163584171/in/[email protected]


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Ahhhh... "Being busy at the trainstation Alexanderplatz" brings back memories... Thanks :cheers:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

This monument is really impressive to see in person. Photos do not do justice.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ The original place of the column was in front of the Reichstag and the column had only 3 parts, now 4.


@ Tiaren: Aber dieser thread hat ein gute Historie, die sollte man nicht einfach so aufgeben, nur für einen neuen Namen. Die relativ wenigen views kommen wohl vor allem daher, dass hier im SCC die Deutschlandsektion kaum vertreten ist - unter anderem auch wegen dem trolligen Ton in der Subsection. Deshalb sind alle threads zu Deutschen Städten kaum besucht. Da hilft auch kein anderer Name, ich denke es wäre eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Sitting around








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3427050048/in/[email protected]

A sidestreet in Mitte








http://www.flickr.com/photos/customized/3264253610/in/[email protected]


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

paderwan said:


> @ Tiaren: Aber dieser thread hat ein gute Historie, die sollte man nicht einfach so aufgeben, nur für einen neuen Namen. Die relativ wenigen views kommen wohl vor allem daher, dass hier im SCC die Deutschlandsektion kaum vertreten ist - unter anderem auch wegen dem trolligen Ton in der Subsection. Deshalb sind alle threads zu Deutschen Städten kaum besucht. Da hilft auch kein anderer Name, ich denke es wäre eher kontraproduktiv.


Meinst du es gäb die Chance den Thread von einem Moderator umbenennen zu lassen? Das heißt, wenn du überhaupt möchtest. Du scheinst ja sehr dran zu hängen.  (Was man auch verstehen kann, weil du wirklich sehr viel Arbeit und Mühe investiert hast.)

Ist schon wahr, die deutschen Subforen meide ich schon seit langem...:nuts:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> ^^ You can always check if your workers are busy...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Kaffeekaschemme in a backyard








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-images/3411934365/in/[email protected]

straight lines - the new building of the library








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovit/3410049826/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Oranienstraße in Kreuzberg. There is a large turkish community living there.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickwilken/3258481343/in/set-72157613704222996


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Kaffeekaschemme in a backyard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kaffeekaschemme (the word) sounds Turkish


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Kaffeekaschemme (the word) sounds Turkish


Yes, Kaffee derives from the turkish word and kaschemme is in fact Romani language and means rundown place. That fits the scene very much.

Welten Reale Sur an exhibtion in Charlottenburg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/3207630784/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Besides more than 500 posts!

The world applauses :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tndrumguy/186312479/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

In Kreuzberg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juan-images/3434246470/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/3342111485/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> The world applauses :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice photo kay:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ from soccer 2006 world championship :banana:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berliner Kammergericht (state court)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnimschulz/2049969944/in/set-72157603244204816

Many people 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffibutter/2542134876/in/pool-berlinlovers


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Berlin looks so great! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

i love berlin..great city


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my favorite streets in Berlin, the Kastanienallee. 










source: http://www.transmitmedia.com






















source: wikipedia.com


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

some street scenes in Kastanienallee:










source: spottedbylocals.com



















source: http://top-juniortreff.de


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ My favourite too :hug: kay: What a great atmosphere in the summer, crowded with caffees, imbises and design boutiques... Thanks Miau, get a beer for me when you're around :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> ^^ from soccer 2006 world championship :banana:


It cross my mind; i also thought should be german fans (about the last Euro)


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

liman_drzava said:


> ^^ My favourite too :hug: kay: What a great atmosphere in the summer, crowded with caffees, imbises and design boutiques... Thanks Miau, get a beer for me when you're around :cheers:


why not... I live near that place so I can fetch a beer whenever I like 
I like the atmosphere, there are so many interesting young people from all over the world.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I love this place too. PrenzlBerg is one of a kind.


But why don't you post your own pics of this area? You gotta have some of your neighbourhood, nicht?


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

miau said:


> why not... *I live near that place so I can fetch a beer whenever I like *
> I like the atmosphere, there are so many interesting young people from all over the world.


Ohhh, lucky you!  Btw, in serbian: kesten=chestnut, so it is very similar to your Kastanie. Some messed up etymology :nuts:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

erbse said:


> I love this place too. PrenzlBerg is one of a kind.
> 
> 
> But why don't you post your own pics of this area? You gotta have some of your neighbourhood, nicht?


I actually have a small collection on my disk... it is some kind of messed up though . I will see if I find some nice photos for you


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

liman_drzava said:


> Ohhh, lucky you!  Btw, in serbian: kesten=chestnut, so it is very similar to your Kastanie. Some messed up etymology :nuts:


Well, that's funny!  Here in my region (around Trier/Luxembourg) "Kastanien" are also called "Kesten" or "Kaesten". Don't know how it's exactly spelled though.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

best berlin thread so farkay:keep doing well.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Tourist invasion on Easter.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcelgo/3435213350/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic (tourist invation)


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ thats true :nuts:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Trees at the Kupfergraben








http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinchristman/3185907342/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/498334850/


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

One of the german cities I dont know... I have to visit it. Berlin looks amazing.. a city full of history and, at the same time, full of modern buildings "life"


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Berlin ist immer eine Reise wert - the old German advertisment for Berlin.

At the river Spree









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mplabs/3447425666/in/[email protected]

Tired of walking? I never used those thingies.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mplabs/3446610483/in/[email protected]


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

paderwan said:


> Yes, the plans for the new one, I guess thats called simple.


Yes, I certainly would prefer them to rebuild the older one. But if they do this modern version it's not too bad. Especially if they use quality material and workmanship.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^ Its still under discussion. The plans are from the 90s prior to the decision to build the City Palace.

Many windows, to the left is the new Embassy of the USA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianlucascapolo/3447392573/in/[email protected]

And old fabric









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinsky/2112789390/in/[email protected]


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ the house in the first pictures looks like a Gehry building


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

It really is a modest Gehry building. The front is at the Pariser Platz next to the Embassy of the USA. The inside looks more gehryisch.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ Can you show the inside to us??


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

miau said:


> ^^ the house in the first pictures looks like a Gehry building


i like his desconstrutivism style!! Also love the Zaha works...


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> ^^ Can you show the inside to us??


It's DZ Bank Building, google it for more.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> It really is a modest Gehry building. The front is at the Pariser Platz next to the Embassy of the USA. The inside looks more gehryisch.


A few years ago every small town wanted to have a flashy Gehry to boost their self-esteem... Herford, Bad Oeynhausen, Weil am Rhein... :banana:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

What a sunny sunday. Made some pics of Mitte.

Next to the Reichstag.



Pariser Platz



Highriser with Airplane


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Karl Liebknecht Bridge over the river Spree



Bicycle demonstration



The Marx and Engels Forum (as the name tells you thats East Berlin)


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ you should show the statue


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

too many tourists climbing on it 

It looks like this one, you got Marx and you got Engels








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dunechaser/104968057/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

lol

I didnt know that Lego has a communist utopia construction kit


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

liman_drzava said:


> It's DZ Bank Building, google it for more.


 
my god that piece of art!
Fluid forms resembling something organic! i like!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

miau said:


> lol
> 
> I didnt know that Lego has a communist utopia construction kit


With just a few details they are obvious to recognise. Engels seems to be angry for no reason.


Four images that somehow fit together. 

Fight sexism...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuotrauka/3449804276/in/[email protected]

In Friedrichshain









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuotrauka/3449691297/in/[email protected]

Absinth depot - a bar in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yes_but_no_but_yes/2902306393/in/[email protected]

Pull the Plug









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2909528805/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> my god that piece of art!
> Fluid forms resembling something organic! i like!


The interior of that building looks great


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The man comes around.

Images taken by me today

Central Berlin










A doodlesack player, for some reason I met three of them today...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Next to the Potsdamer Platz


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the Potsdamer Platz! Many people say that this city quarter doesnt fit into the rest of the cityscape, but I disagree... P.P. doesnt need to fit in as it is a city of its own


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

and why is that? 




miau said:


> I love the Potsdamer Platz! Many people say that this city quarter doesnt fit into the rest of the cityscape, but I disagree... P.P. doesnt need to fit in as it is a city of its own


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Look at the images above. There is a hard break between the old and new Berlin and some dont like that.

More from me of the old Berlin:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

In contrast: modern Berlin. The new goverment buildings.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3468745969/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilebuzz/2824860704/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Images from the Berlin marathon.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/todde/2929509194/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ulink/47178701/


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ I'm so envy of you. Now these pics start resembling the images I have of Berlin in my mind.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates @paderwan  The new goverment buildings looks very nice and modern indeed


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice updates @paderwan  The new goverment buildings looks very nice and modern indeed


Actually the government building would be the Reichstag. This is the chancellor's office.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Skyline_FFM said:


> This is the chancellor's office.


So true. And that's why it is a government building. 



Skyline_FFM said:


> Actually the government building would be the Reichstag.


Sorry, but the Reichstag is no government building. It's the parliament building. :wave:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Hotel Angleterre in Mitte.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/1747089419/

Old Skybridge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/1731701820/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

schmidt said:


> ^^ I'm so envy of you. Now these pics start resembling the images I have of Berlin in my mind.


Have you ever been to Berlin? I'm really surprised to see a place like Blumenau in Brazil :banana:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Hotel Splendid near Unter den Linden and Friedrichstraße:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2661102716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/al_hallaj0/367377524/

If only the roof was more like it originally was...hno:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Discu said:


> So true. And that's why it is a government building.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the Reichstag is no government building. It's the parliament building. :wave:


Ever had politic lessons? :lol: Our GOVERNMENT is the PARLIAMENT! The CHANCELLOR is PART OF THE GOVERNMENT and LEADING it. hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:
I thought this was compulsory to learn at school!


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ There is a difference between executive authorities (led by the Chancellor) and parliament - the body which is elected and forms the government and supervises it


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Actually the government building would be the Reichstag. This is the chancellor's office.





Discu said:


> Sorry, but the Reichstag is no government building. It's the parliament building. :wave:


Wow...

just wow.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

liman_drzava said:


> ^^ There is a difference between executive authorities (led by the Chancellor) and parliament - the body which is elected and forms the government and supervises it


That is what I wanted to explain to Discu.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Art. 62 Grundgesetz said:


> Die Bundesregierung besteht aus dem Bundeskanzler und aus den Bundesministern.


So it is, the parliament is not part of the government. Can we finish this now?


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

paderwan said:


> So it is, the parliament is not part of the government. Can we finish this now?


Parliament: Bundestag, they have their reunions in the Chancellor's office then? :lol: Wow! Haven't known that before!
Then I am sure they gave "Angie Murkle" the Bundestag then! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin is a beautiful city, all seasons *for sure* :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ The old wise man says it :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/534893563/

20 years Fall of the Wall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/theolflo/3520276912/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The wrapped Reichstag by Christo in 1995









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3162620725/

Somewhere in an backyard in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3465291463/


Erbse, ich bin so faul, aber die besten Bilder poste ich auch dort noch mal.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Berlin is a beautiful city, all seasons *for sure* :cheers:


I was there in early February. It was still fun, but I'm sure summer is better!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> The leftovers of the rally.


The same as every year, student protests in 1929.









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F..._102-08026,_Berlin,_Studentendemostration.jpg


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin street scenes, a hundred years ago.

*Mark Twain* visited Berlin in 1891 and wrote a travel letter in the Chicago Daily Tribune, April 3, 1892:



> It is a new city; the newest I have ever seen. Chicago would seem venerable beside it... Berlin is not merely a city of wide streets, it is the city of wide streets. As a wide-street city it has never had its equal, in any age of the world. "Unter den Linden" is three streets in one... The next feature that strikes one is the straightness of the streets...Berlin is the European Chicago.


read the whole travel letter, very interesting










It amazes me that this was considered modern back then. What will be modern in a hundred years from now?


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Friedrichstr_Titzenthaler_1909.jpg


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin,_Leipziger_Straße,_Ecke_Friedrichstraße,_1907.jpg


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow...without the war, Berlin would be one of Europes most stunning cities for sure...


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

^^ isnt it still ?!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

This is what Mark Twain meant with the real old Berlin that he expected. The oldest parts of Berlin between 1880 to 1900. Tight roads and small houses in a medieval city shape.



> I feel lost in Berlin. It has no resemblance to the city I had supposed it was. There was once a Berlin which I would have known, from descriptions in books--the Berlin of the last century and the beginning of the present one: a dingy city in a marsh, with rough streets, muddy and lantern-lighted, dividing straight rows of ugly houses all alike, compacted into blocks as square and plain and uniform and monotonous and serious as so many dry-goods boxes. But that Berlin has disappeared.


Köllnische Straße looking towards Fischerbrücke on Fisher Island in Berlin's Cölln district (now in Mitte).








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Köllnische_Straße,_Berlin_1900_(2).jpg

The Fischerbrücke at the Mühlendamm in Berlin's Cölln district (now in Mitte).








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fischerbrücke,_Berlin_1880.jpg


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ All that rapidly disappeared in the last years of the Empire (Wilhelminic era) and got exchanged with the new wide roads and "modern" buildings.

View down Friedrichstraße in Berlin at the crossing to Unter den Linden, looking north.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Friedrichstraße,_Berlin_1900.jpg

Königstraße at Trainstation Alexanderplatz

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Königstraße_Berlin_1909.jpg


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

View down Leipziger Straße in Berlin. At the lower half are several horsecars, predecessors of the modern Berlin Tramway.

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Leipziger_Straße,_Berlin_1897.jpg

Spittelmarkt in 1909

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Spittelmarkt,_Berlin,_1909.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old photos of Berlin are indeed very nice, awesome :cheers:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Northsider said:


> I was there in early February. It was still fun, but I'm sure summer is better!


I agree... Berlin can be very grey and depressing too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Northsider said:


> I was there in early February. It was still fun, but I'm sure summer is better!


O.K. then


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Street scenes a hundred years ago









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F..._Besucherinnen_der_Pferderennbahn,_Berlin.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_Bild_102-13749,_Albert_Einstein.jpg









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...n,_August_Wilhelm_von_Preußen_mit_Ehefrau.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Bundesarchiv_Bild_102-13817,_Berlin,_Börse.jpg


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bundesarchiv_Bild_102-13749,_Albert_Einstein.jpg


this is Albert Einstein :banana:


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> Wow...without the war, Berlin would be one of Europes most stunning cities for sure...


The war is part of Berlin's history.
It's (at least) one of Europe's most stunning cities because it managed to resurrect from the war and the post-war era so brilliantly.

No other town in the world breathes the air of 20th century history (with all its good and bad) like Berlin.
Every decade. In nearly every corner.
That's unique. And it is good as it is. Nothing to cry about.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Tiaren said:


> Wow...without the war, Berlin would be one of Europes most stunning cities for sure...


_Without _ the war?! _Because _ of the war it's one of Europe's most stunning cities...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ I somehow agree to both of you.


But still, I wish there would be more left of Old Berlin - especially considering how much of it was gone even after WW2! Thinking about the Berlin castle (luckily going to be reconstructed) or the surviving St. Petri Church or other little harmed churches..

But out of the blue, with the castle reconstruction, there's the chance popping up and lively debate about it going on: Reconstructing the core of Berlin's old town as well!

An old photo showing a part of the area in question (behind the palace): Heilig-Geist-Viertel in 1891








Source: Wikipedia


Have a look at this, this and this as well!


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> But still, I wish there would be more left of Old Berlin


I dunno, I just love how there isn't _too_ much of the old European style in Berlin. That would make it just one of the other dime-a-dozen old euro cities. What I loved most about Berlin was the clash/mix of old European, Soviet slab, and modern. If I wanted to see nothing but old, beautiful Europe there's more than a handful of cities to choose from...but none offer such a diversity of architecture and style than Berlin I feel.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Street scenes a hundred years ago


Almost 100 years ago; pic's info: the photo taken at 1913


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Between 1890 and 1905

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Berlin_Zeughaus_um_1900.jpg

Back to the modern times in 2009

by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those statues (old photo) does not exists any more?

It is amazing: the street lamps are the same today


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

That's because the street lamps have been reconstructed in 2003  So they're not the same actually. Almost everything you can see in the "modern times" picture was re/built after WW2.


I try hard to remember what's with those statues, but I don't think they're still at this place :dunno:
They might have been melted or relocated, but perhaps some Berliner knows more 'bout 'em.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

christos-greece and erbse don't you two worry! 

All those statues are still existing. They just switched places a little. The row of 3 Statues (Gneisenau, Blücher and Yorck) in the old picture are now standing maybe 10-20 metres backwards within greenery. On the place were they once stood, are now standing 2 other statues (Scharnhorst and Bülow), because they were removed in front of the Neue Wache (a former guard house, now memorial). In the future those two statues will return in front of the Neue Wache and the three statues in the back will be moved to the street again. 
Sorry, im too lazy to search for pictures of all the statues...

Edit:
Here you can see the two statues standing now on that spot:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/felipesp/3536565485/

And here you see those three statues underneath the trees in the background








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skroggur/3448238729/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Tiaren knows all statues in Berlin by name.

Found a very similar car.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerardchic/3497413408/in/[email protected]

What were you doing when the Berlin Wall fell?









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francescagreen/3531628470/in/[email protected]


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Northsider said:


> I dunno, I just love how there isn't _too_ much of the old European style in Berlin. That would make it just one of the other dime-a-dozen old euro cities. What I loved most about Berlin was the clash/mix of old European, Soviet slab, and modern. If I wanted to see nothing but old, beautiful Europe there's more than a handful of cities to choose from...but none offer such a diversity of architecture and style than Berlin I feel.


this is exactly my opinion about berlin too

however, I think that there is plenty of room in Berlin for those reconstructions. I'm glad that it is nearly impossible to destroy the city because it is so inhomogeneous


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Hackescher Markt beneath the train lines









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jengel2008/3448141520/in/[email protected]

Interesting and confusing image composition. This is the "New National Gallery".









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobi0406/3537150081/in/[email protected]


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I get so nostalgic when I see this thread. Keep em coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> christos-greece and erbse don't you two worry!
> 
> All those statues are still existing. They just switched places a little. The row of 3 Statues (Gneisenau, Blücher and Yorck) in the old picture are now standing maybe 10-20 metres backwards within greenery. On the place were they once stood, are now standing 2 other statues (Scharnhorst and Bülow), because they were removed in front of the Neue Wache (a former guard house, now memorial). In the future those two statues will return in front of the Neue Wache and the three statues in the back will be moved to the street again.
> Sorry, im too lazy to search for pictures of all the statues...


No problem Tiaren; thanks btw for the info about the statues


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Le Frisur









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weirdandwired/3519448300/in/[email protected]

Apartmenthouse in Berlin/Kreuzberg. Gentrification comes along.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3525470215/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos paderwan


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Black & White Berlin snippets

This one was taken at the subway station called Heidelberger Platz in Berlin. 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phoen/3517830111/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/threecowboys/3409404214/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shin55/3530428246/


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Love the b/w's...very nice!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Just watched some of your images at your blog. Very nice and professional indeed.

Some more b&w's

Labour Day in Kreuzberg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorstenstrasas/3525273078/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorstenstrasas/3511743789/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

at the myFest









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorstenstrasas/3521782844/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorstenstrasas/3521782856/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorstenstrasas/3504539205/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Live music in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photos-de-danyel/3512517276/in/[email protected]

At Checkpoint Charlie








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photos-de-danyel/3511445344/in/[email protected]

At Bebelplatz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/guido_steenkamp/3532374669/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last one is awesome photo  btw all black-white photos are very nice


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Street Scenes from today taken by me

At Gendarmenmarket


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

Berlin !!...RESPECT!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Through the gates




by me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking to the other side



One is missing in the backyard


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

From the carnival of cultures, this one reminds me of a van Gogh painting









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bratpfannenheini/3595530542/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smartvital/3582402027/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

An interesting and arty selfmade movie about the train station Ostkreuz (East crossing), one the most rundown and busy stations (currently under renovation).


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

The station definately has a special charme. Of course it is great that it will be renovated. On the hand I would like to preserve the grittiness and decay


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The buildings above the gates are houses? Very nice photo btw


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
I'd say there are gates beneath the houses.:lol:

Those are the archways of the Prinzessinnen Palais (Palace of the Princesses) aka Opern Cafe along unter den Linden. They're connecting to the Kronprinzenpalais (Palace of the Crownprinces). Hrrr... :lovethem:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

"Work in Progress (Construction site in Berlin, May 19 2009)"

Another arty movie for a contruction site.





www.hackesches-quartier.de


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

above Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/langi_25/3616850269/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/langi_25/3617670440/in/[email protected]


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

this seems to be a nice place for a party... Is it on top of the Haus des Reisens?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> I'd say there are gates beneath the houses.:lol:


So there are houses... i would like to know, stay for one day there :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

"this seems to be a nice place for a party... Is it on top of the Haus des Reisens? "

yes it is, but it would be cooler on the top of the taller park inn hotel.

Depeche Mode in concert 2 days ago in the Olympic Stadion.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photomic/3620564036/


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

paderwan said:


> "this seems to be a nice place for a party... Is it on top of the Haus des Reisens? "
> 
> yes it is, but it would be cooler on the top of the taller park inn hotel.
> 
> ...


Jawohl Liebling!
Berlin + Depeche Mode = Wunderschönigkeit! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Depeche Mode are great indeed kay:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some images of older Berlin






by me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Visitors hotspots, 2 days ago






by me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

stepped into my image.. :lol:


At Alexandeplatz

by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos @paderwan; i see that you have Saturn stores in Berlin...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Quite a lot of them, the Media Markt next by claims to be the largest in Germany. Both are part of the international Metro Group.

More Trabants on the ride



More pensioners on the ride


by me


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> More Trabants on the ride


Those cars "trabi-safari" are really beautiful 



> Quite a lot of them, the Media Markt next by claims to be the largest in Germany. Both are part of the international Metro Group.


In Athens, Greece we have allready 2 Saturn stores; the first opened last year...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Expanding business model in the EU.


Featuring the hotdog-man






Featuring the fur cap seller

by me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A rather empty street



Pimped Commieblock


by me


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

Great. I´ve been watching and loving this thread since quite a while! never gets boring :cheers:



paderwan said:


> ... the Media Markt next by claims to be the largest in Germany. ..


Now the largest is in Munich btw. even worldwide.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ I would expect the largest in Germany to also be the largest world wide since it is a German company ;O) We don't even have a Media Markt in central Frankfurt, you have to go to the suburbs to find it.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Media Markt is quite a good store and they, along with Saturn, seem to hold an oligopoly in Germany. I didn't find any other stores selling electronics! Well, maybe Kaufhof or Karstadt, but there are no small electronics stores in Germany, so weird heh.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

schmidt said:


> Media Markt is quite a good store and they, along with Saturn, seem to hold an oligopoly in Germany. I didn't find any other stores selling electronics! Well, maybe Kaufhof or Karstadt, but there are no small electronics stores in Germany, so weird heh.


There are a couple of smaller store chains like Conrad which you can find around, but very few non chain stores. We also don't have many of the dedicated stores like Apple or Sony here (There is only one (official) Apple store in Germany as opposed to 20 official stores in the UK, unless a second has actually opened in Hamburg, though to be fair instead there are Gravis stores instead, which sell just Apple products but without the style associated with the actual Apple stores)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Pimped Commieblock
> 
> 
> by me


For a commieblock building is looking very nice


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

yeah it looks ok, but the colours are quite boring IMO


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

B&W Berlin

Lustgarten








http://www.flickr.com/photos/der-kruemel/3624444193/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanja_exurban/3627035886/in/[email protected]

Lionbridge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/3549373099/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/3592484334/in/[email protected]


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome! Love those!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Berlin reminds me of Montreal and Montreal of Berlin. They are very liberal, avant-garde, eclictic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


That photo is really awesome


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

paderwan said:


> Pimped Commieblock
> 
> 
> by me


about luxury commies: these in the following link are extra-pimped commies where higher GDR officials used to live! I have no pics though...

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...hscl=1&scene=12400643&where1=berlin&encType=1


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some more b&w









by me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Rainy Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/insomnialab/1260050080/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuotrauka/3638344436/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Protest of Iranians in Berlin




























all images here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos (black-white) of Berlin kay:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Justme said:


> There are a couple of smaller store chains like Conrad which you can find around, but very few non chain stores. We also don't have many of the dedicated stores like Apple or Sony here (There is only one (official) Apple store in Germany as opposed to 20 official stores in the UK, unless a second has actually opened in Hamburg, though to be fair instead there are Gravis stores instead, which sell just Apple products but without the style associated with the actual Apple stores)


Ja, genau.

In the UK, in some other countries in Europe and even here in Brazil we have many smaller multi-brand electronic stores. Those big ones are nice because they have basically everything you usually look for, but they may get pricey. I bought, a year ago, my iPod Touch in Germany for about 249 € while my friend paid 170 € in London.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe he paid 170 Pounds? London is known to be quite pricey in contrast to Berlin.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More to go


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

by me


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful photos


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Spots Berlin :dj:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

World Championships in Athletics 2009 in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/3830176534/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3826945860/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dohawanderer/3826855789/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those new photos (and videos) are very nice indeed


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice photos of the athletics inaguration


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The World Championships in Athletics 2009 are over now, some remaining impressions.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847183695/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847977628/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3117441397/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3852863261/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3846517252/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3845757465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/housefullofbooks/3852332343/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdj/3844276098/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3846561162/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3851955266/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3851949572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goulao/3849362390/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3849517890/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goulao/3843914122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goulao/3843914118/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goulao/3841791201/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/goulao/3832751719/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3847994926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/goulao/3832751565/

That's all folks!


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Lovely report from the event!

I think that Berlin is a perfect location
for all types of ocassions be it sport, cultural
or political. That's why I find the title of this thread
out of place. There's nothing I would be surprised to 
find in Berlin.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics indeed from Berlin's marathon; i watched at least for half an hour the event, from TV


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More sports!

The 36. Berlin Marathon (not the one from the World Championships in Athletics)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike-kaden/3940334303/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyperfinch/3946641913/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyperfinch/3946627837/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mike-kaden/3940342647/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3938369951/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgraphix/3937316066/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelgraphix/3936545225/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdrewing/3935053194/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdrewing/3935054668/in/[email protected]


----------



## brabusgti (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## brabusgti (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## brabusgti (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

A horse on the roof! XD
Great new pics, brabusgti!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos indeed @brabusgti about Berlin :cheers:
Building made by chocolate? Looks delicious... 


>


----------



## brabusgti (Mar 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos indeed @brabusgti about Berlin :cheers:
> Building made by chocolate? Looks delicious...


Absolutely true
:cheers:
There was a lot of chocolate.

Symbol of Berlin of course


























and Titanic










and Mercedes










and magic frog :eat:


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Berlin is a true world class metropole! :cheers:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

That chocolate store is really nice hahah, too bad I didn't buy a single chocolate bar when I went there.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some architectorial impressions









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/3956300263/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/knorker/3953165085/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/knorker/3951501512/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/3951788730/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rezado/3953319782/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/il_dex/3081641927/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lundgren-oskar/3747816036/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/3951008921/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3951802060/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tc4711/3948495669/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/icepeak/3904514313/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/icepeak/3904511803/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/klausfehrenbach/3945170017/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3941576250/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klausfehrenbach/3937134710/in/[email protected]


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Really great photos!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandraletten/3820945275/in/set-72157617182033994









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandraletten/3917287834/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sandraletten/2825116709/in/set-72157617182033994


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliver2000/190931644/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2382742607/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mitue/3934788406/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Going up









http://www.flickr.com/photos/das_sabrinchen/2498996970/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2931631817/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovit/3410049826/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/976679278/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/216477814/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3019825337/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wunderbar Bilder Paderwan! =-0)


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbmd/2424553774/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings in those last photos are really very nice


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm seriously enjoying your photos paderwan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Waiting for more


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

good photos


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

I hear Berlin is where the writers and artists are flocking to. How true is that?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:

@schmidt: Yes its finished, maybe it is a bit too dark and grey...

@UrbanSophist: how could that be doubted


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin Calling Video (Altes Kamuffel)






Paul Kalkbrenner - Altes Kamuffel / Minimal Music @ Centrum Berlin 09.05.2009 e*music


----------



## seinfeldfan (Oct 3, 2009)

Just beautiful, keep it up. 
Two Voices Two Guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice videos, especially the second


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More images









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3861227733/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3954191194/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeze57/3842610068/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gehrcken/3789508408/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/3973959795/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo64/3924340772/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3931748429/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3934768241/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo64/3920556006/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanola/3970049214/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3805926606/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowflakes-on-a-sunny-island/3965749037/in/[email protected]


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Amazing photos.It really shows the life in Berlin.One of my favourite cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos @paderwan, that festival in below photo is that with the mechanical elephants?


paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/3973959795/in/[email protected]


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Mechanical elephants?? It looks more like a giant girl to me. XD
Paderwan, what's up with it?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Mechanical elephants?? It looks more like a giant girl to me.


I know that its a giant girl :nuts: just i asked if that festival has also mechanical elephants...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

There were 2 giants walking through Berlin. The show was performed by the artist group COMPAGNIE ROYAL DE LUXE. This was to celebrate the German unification.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/3982956229/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaskluge/3979859725/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwa-one/3974498480/in/set-72157622385160979









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inorbit2009/3980233326/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/3980150355/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/3982953979/


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos @paderwan, that festival in below photo is that with the mechanical elephants?


they were the same artisits but the elephant was only in London.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

and there was light









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-devrabbit-/4030024294/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mywedel/4034814635/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcusmerkel/4035011265/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4032533837/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankinho/4031563690/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4026780721/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2946710117/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4026772947/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jule_berlin/1732726975/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2945083042/in/set-72157608080566029









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2950735291/in/set-72157608080566029









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2963567264/in/set-72157608080566029


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos by night of Berlin @paderwan , just great


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ thanks Christos









http://www.flickr.com/photos/knorker/4037973744/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoalama/3653448292/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Mando Diao in concert








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3688032001/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3688834132/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3688042049/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

EMERICA








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3765044265/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manassaki/2174964319/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guido_steenkamp/3983231721/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Turks in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamilak/2481173497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bej/1541598113/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guido_steenkamp/1936939106/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job paderwan! I love the night time photos!


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Great pictures, thanks !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great photos @paderwan, thanks for those


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ thanks everyone

U2 - One (Berlin Version)

Recorded in the Hansa studios in Berlin in 1992 with some material from East Berlin with Trabants, the Wall and Plattenbauten. Looks like a time machine.







Looking towards Westberlin









http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/hermes/cme1,306609.html


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Woah!! You can even see as far as Paris!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexkorting/3128425685/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3074660340/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloggingdagger/3809987037/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloggingdagger/3809987037/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloggingdagger/3809966271/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloggingdagger/3809969051/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bloggingdagger/3810793922/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattingham/2948486843/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3073825353/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rv20/4017652681/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also very nice photos from Berlin's train stations


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> Woah!! You can even see as far as Paris!


HaHa
Der Funkturm sure does look a lot like the Eiffel Tower!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Waiting!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4046830581/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maartmeester/4018160684/in/[email protected]


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

ausgezeichnet!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Wunderbar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabonthemoon/3988555106/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeezoo/4078787654/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorai/3462435048/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xdrachenkindx/3531089101/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/4047798405/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/4047796949/in/[email protected]


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Berlin is sooooooo rich, it can even afford illuminating all ways in it's parks and forests with hundreds of streetlamps.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE that bridge!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeezoo/4078787654/in/[email protected]


That -autumn- photo @paderwan is really very nice, beautiful...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

U2 performing One in Berlin, Brandenburg Gate yesterday


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC!

When I saw the first video I shivered! Amazing, how I miss this damn place...

Warst du da, paderwan?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Die Karten waren kostenlos, aber auf 10.000 Stück begrenzt und wurden per Lotterie verlost. Da kamen leider nur wenige Glückliche in den Genuß des Konzerts.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3964016658/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/4083627334/in/[email protected]

The Wall in pieces








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/4085007363/in/[email protected]


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet photos! Were you at the concert at the Brandenburg Gate? What are you doing to celebrate?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ The city is packed with people, nearly no way of getting anywhere 


















http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2009-11/berlin-feier-mauerfall

And the dominoes are falling









http://www.flickr.com/photos/farukt/4091071616/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

some more










important guests...?










(own images)


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Is this Place inside of Berlin?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ I think it's in Spandau, isn't it?

Congratulations, Berlin!


----------



## fhaintom (Nov 10, 2009)

Assemblage23 said:


> Is this Place inside of Berlin?


this picture is taken in the Tiergarten park, I guess


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Yeah, Löwenbrücke (Lions' Bridge) in Tiergarten. Right in the center of Berlin. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/306999988/

I love this brigde and the suroundings!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/2190331983/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/3782896266/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from the dominoes in Berlin (20 years from the fall of berlin wall)


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tiergarten ist so wunderschön!


----------



## NYC007 (Aug 13, 2004)

FANTASTIC CITY!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, awesome night photo of Berlin:


>


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3856228833/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c4r1n3b/4105171001/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c4r1n3b/4105171179/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4103132627/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/c4r1n3b/4105165569/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunside/3049517094/in/set-72157607291901430


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great night shots paderwan!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some Urban renewal projects from East Berlin - some are less than 10 years old


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

All: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/cme21177,308054.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing before and afters! Thanks!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Now this is the story of Berlin! Awesome before and afters. More please.


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

What a huge difference!
Thank God for the fall of the wall!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks kids, lets see if got more of that in the future.

protesting protesting...









http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/hermes/cme1,310516.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4111906431/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4112673922/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4112664422/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danvartanian/4115818240/in/[email protected]

Potsdam in the rain








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ligthelm/4093640540/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and nice photos of Berlin, as well


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Chris

Random objects in the desert








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikejonesphoto/4001623694/

Modern stuff in Berlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/traxon/4122176562/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inthenose/3772148904/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hankypankynohow/4048827399/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/retina_berlin/3868969388/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotopat/4096854268/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghmod99/4118428586/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobi0406/1276521186/in/set-72157601767275189


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like those last photos of Berlin streets


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

what a city...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Onto the next!


----------



## gorex (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW amazing photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## Squiggles (Aug 21, 2007)

I was in Berlin awhile ago, but I wasn't there long enough to enjoy many parts of the city. I'd love to go back for a solid month with a nice camera and a map.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, awesome photos once again from Berlin, paderwan... very nice


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks kids :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4180791265/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sosickboy/2225231997/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambrosianaglobal/3915237376/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3068575661/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nevado/4178119131/in/[email protected]









http://www.*************************/239183243/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Summer images 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/briantmurphy/474153292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanizr/2654636271/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/531751971/


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

paderwan said:


>


My favorite cross road on the Earth! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice as well...


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

11 of January Im there


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> 11 of January Im there


Lucky you ! :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

-10°C in here - at least in some pics 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aundd/4174226469/in/[email protected]

analog








http://www.flickr.com/photos/yllparisienne/4163358319/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aitoragirregabiria/4176852367/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aitoragirregabiria/4176854763/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohammadsarraf/3573615940/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vervas/4074409181/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fenboy/4122896350/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/4189469431/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooperphotogarphy/4182441611/in/[email protected]


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This thread captures everything that is Berlin.
I'd been here once and I love it.
I consider it one of the great cities in the world.

_________________________
Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its one of the greatest cities in the world; btw those snow photos are also great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That photo with the bronze chicks is really nice


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

More snow than in the last years, global cooling is kicking in









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snowflakes-on-a-sunny-island/4241972736/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4236304065/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4243574523/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosenric/3171555146/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and _cool_ photos :cheers:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

lovely winter pictures


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice photos. Berlin is a really great city.



paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4243574523/in/[email protected]


Are this UFOs? :lol:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

yes 

Unidendified Fluorescent Objects


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

more to go









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanzahn/3893624699/in/set-72157607141713341









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doctore_/4255360220/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/doctore_/4255360704/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kallista_gal/4254158972/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/esmedevries/3130746954/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pavelsokolov/3998613926/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249125585/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/campra/4255177714/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@paderwan: those photos are always the best about Berlin, keep it up


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> @paderwan: those photos are *always the best about Berlin*, keep it up


yes... almost as good as my thread :tongue:

j/k, keep it up kay:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Chris. Now with the cat gone, its all up to me.

still winter









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilospace/4259608809/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4260764134/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/le_plochingen/4257326246/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4260190972/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rpalacios/4258435563/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4260232471/in/[email protected]


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow I've been to Berlin but didn't see most of those things in the the first page pics. Maybe next time.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love Berlin in the winter!


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Love Berlin. One of my favorite cities in Europe. Quite expensive though.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Compared to other European capitals Berlin isn't expensive at all!


----------



## liman_drzava (Oct 30, 2008)

No, I'm not from Berlin, but I fell in love with it after my visit in 2006... And romance in still on


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin falls apart, if it wouldnt be for good handsmancraft. Good video or fail?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4288623704/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4287882123/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

snowmans protesting global warming - the snow must go on









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffenz/4297111663/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markuslewe/4297752080/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3154579480/in/set-72157603632806910









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3048941670/in/set-72157603632806910


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4285527059/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/janpauljongepier/4259706878/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gzzt/3968044883/in/[email protected]


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Many thanks for providing us with all these great views of Berlin!
Let the snow go on!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

funny snow men :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This photo is really amazing, paderwan


paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3154579480/in/set-72157603632806910


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ That photo is giving a very wrong impression about the distance. I guess it was taken with an extremely convex lense?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic stuff as always, paderwan :applause: Danke!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin History "Dangerous Ideas" & Visions of the Future Matt Frei - BBC Documentary

Visions of the Future A series in which Matt Frei explores different aspects of Berlin, a city that thrives on diversity. This is the place that inspired Fritz Langs Metropolis, hosted the Bauhaus and broke away from the traditional 19th century painting style. Recorded from BBC on 10.11.2009.


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and nice videos, mphillips


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

interesting videos kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great videos!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Still winter









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4334455731/in/[email protected]

Still Star Wars..








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/4336206046/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giuliomambrini/4242612186/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4297367251/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4332475385/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4312417870/in/[email protected]


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

lovely but cold


----------



## MattSid (Oct 31, 2008)

paderwan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3972290403/in/[email protected]




I don't like tags.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely (winter) and great photos


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Quite a long winter this year...

MattSid, took me some time to spot the difference









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grischaphoto/4325745035/in/[email protected]

Berlin Bears








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juergen_berlin/4341543894/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martin_hedegaard/4336431291/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eos20deos40d/4288424745/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eos20deos40d/4289167780/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mille_klink/4297951884/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Still protesting








http://www.flickr.com/photos/concretedweller/4300762769/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/demarco/4304391334/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/markuslewe/4297759174/in/[email protected]

Summer...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_hammer/2189225257/in/[email protected]


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

MattSid said:


> I don't like tags.


kay:


----------



## MattSid (Oct 31, 2008)

paderwan said:


> MattSid, took me some time to spot the difference


That's why we are already addicted by the urban blight. And we should not tolerate this.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@paderwan: Indeed, great - very nice those winter photos of Berlin are...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Thanks Chris

Berlinale 2010 Film Festival









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/4361589649/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/czerries/4356656135/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/auge24/4358368481/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4351272265/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinematography/4356411079/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/japana/4369039848/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/czerries/4366694192/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/4362333686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_berlin/4362334726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cinematography/4359437491/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos from Berlin


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Thanks kids :cheers:

Carneval in Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durstiger-fisch/4356837210/in/set-72157623433426274









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durstiger-fisch/4356840602/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Its supposed to become warmer in the next days...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4352729165/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/friedling/4342942471/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mavjones/4356095719/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4348067925/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Diesel fashion show @ ARENA BERLIN 2010










http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenaberlin/4311859328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenaberlin/4311122049/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenaberlin/4311122601/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool photos again. I like street views and urban life shots


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool night photo of Berlin


>


:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool photos!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ thanks Chadoh :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/interstatemusic/4378589857/

Fashion victims








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4377836413/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4379905863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisfreeland/4381529321/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

it's everywhere









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4373340280/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/4377546882/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eos20deos40d/4374153788/in/[email protected]

their fate is sealed








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eos20deos40d/4381992420/in/[email protected]


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

paderwan said:


> Fashion victims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't help but laugh! :lol:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^ WOW, I'm not sure WHAT to make of that! LOL


----------



## santiago calatrava (Jul 4, 2009)

They come from the catwalk.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again cool, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

I loved Berlin so much - this really captures the eclectic, beautiful spirit! thanks for sharing


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

paderwan said:


> Fashion victims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I'm glad I wasn't drinking something when I saw this photo, because my screen and keyboard would've been soaked! LOL


----------



## ErickDtorres (Dec 7, 2009)

paderwan said:


> Fashion victims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awkward.
Call me old fashioned, but this is kind of ridiculous/strange hno:

And cool shots, Berlin seems to be a very elegant and nice place.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Behind the scenes at Berlin Fashion Week 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vaiotravellers/3247543304/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrobertblack/2116492826/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2197868854/

The fashion shots are of course staged








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toromagazine/3934056606/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andle/4325696582/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4051934801/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Nerdgoths... Im not even sure if these are fake characters








http://www.flickr.com/photos/styledefined/3681344347/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andle/4325692770/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice street & people photos, paderwan


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Nerdgoths... Im not even sure if these are fake characters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool kay:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ your hardgoth friends?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Onto the next page!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Kr0x said:


> That's right! In fact I really like the Karl-Marx-Allee, also the more hidden parts like Weberwiese. I just wanted to show that unrenovated buildings have their own kind of beauty or charm or whatever you want to call it. :cheers:


Entschuldigung.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

The *Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus*, one of the government buildings at the Spree river








http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452706251


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE! ^^


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

One of the very few buildings with a concrete facade I actually like. Just as most of our governmental buildings in Berlin.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kr0x said:


> The *Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus*, one of the government buildings at the Spree river
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting and nice... i wonder there are other/any photos of this?


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ Here you can see the *Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus* on the right side of the Spree river...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/3657313431

...and to the left is the *Paul-Löbe-Haus*, also a building used by the German Bundestag








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/3657313229


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@erbse, Is it a concrete facade? I always thought it was a thin stone cladding.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

amazing architecture !!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

It is concrete.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Same building, night shot:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3834849282

and "ice shot"








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4308474503


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kr0x said:


> Here you can see the *Marie-Elisabeth-Lüders-Haus* on the right side of the Spree river...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This photo of the Marie-Elizabeth-Lüders-Haus building its indeed very nice


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos kr0x!


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Berlin is something, and everything.

I find it impossible for its inhabitants to wanna live anywhere else..


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ believe me, it is hard but possible :laugh:


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

A touch of Oscar Niemayer.
Beautiful. Fresh and light.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

What about some more modern Berlin buildings? 


Inside the awesome DZ Bank by Frank Gehry, Pariser Platz at Brandenburg Gate








Source









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Near Potsdamer Platz








Source

View from there towards Potsdamer Platz








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Highrise at Leipziger Straße, near Spittelmarkt








Source

British Embassy, Unter den Linden








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

German Historical Museum, extension by I.M. Pei









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Pretty futuristic: Inside the museum








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Main building of the German Historical Museum (Deutsches Historisches Museum) - the baroque Zeughaus








Source

View towards Zeughaus, Cathedral (Dom) and TV tower








Source

The Zeughaus wasn't spared of modern architecture as well - glass roof inside the courtyard








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Stilwerk Design Center, a great furniture store near KuDamm








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Berlin - Quartier 206, shopping mall at Friedrichstraße








Source

At night








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Inside Quartier 206. Crazy, but awesome 








Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

GSW headquarters highrise








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Galeries Lafayette shopping temple at Friedrichstraße, by Jean Nouvel








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Inside Galeries Lafayette Berlin








Source

Awesome funnel inside!








Source









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you erbse for those very nice photos of Berlin


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I LOVE the Friedrichstraße!


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pics from erbse!

And now: "Yellow Submarine" - the U-Bahn of Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francescaalviani/4385266486


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Inside the new *Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church* from 1961, designed by Egon Eiermann









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mb_aus_d/4343451277

That's what it looks like outside:









(pic from Wikipedia)


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

A nice free space in East Berlin, next to the "Alexa" shopping mall









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feldman_1/4362181581


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ That "nice space" won't last for too long 


Planned smaller highrise for this vacant site (at the bottom right):








Source: http://www.europe-re.com/system/main.php?pageid=2518&articleid=8288&objectid=10987


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Another closer look at the planned highrise near Alexanderplatz (behind Alexa shopping mall):









Source: http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....anderplatz/de/realisierung/degewo/index.shtml


Somewhat classical design, fitting the new Berlin. Pretty reminiscent of Hans Kollhoff. I like it 


For more see this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=827582


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it's definitely a good design. Imagine it standing in the picture I posted - it would look fantastic! 
Let's hope it gets realised (soon).


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Bismarckstraße and Otto-Suhr-Allee in *Berlin-Charlottenburg*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain_die/3335059949


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Rathenaustraße in Oberschöneweide









http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain_die/4440819274


Some nicer commieblocks and the "Amor auf dem Löwen" statue at the Gendarmenmarkt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4322817294


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kr0x said:


> Inside the new *Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church* from 1961, designed by Egon Eiermann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The interior of Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church is really very nice


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

The Plattenbauten at the Gendarmenmarkt are definitely nicer than the standard 'commieblock' (This term is so incredibly misleading because such building can be found also in capitalist countries.).


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

miau said:


> The Plattenbauten at the Gendarmenmarkt are definitely nicer than the standard 'commieblock'


Probably that's the reason why they are still standing there...

Maybe even nicer is the Westin Grand hotel, also a communist building from the 1980s









http://www.flickr.com/photos/linksmanjd/2724450730


Inside:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neotypus/4122002745


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> I'd say, give us more beautiful _Gründerzeitler_ here!


That would be the best, but somehow it's impossible. I don't know why. Would it be too expensive?
Sice I've given up waiting for something really beautiful, I am starting to like the silver horse. It fits to this "modern" environment.


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

A retirement home near the zoo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4496776514



The "Paris-Moskau" restaurant, a lonely house close to the new central station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4494913890



"Moby Dick" in Tegel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4485174150



Renovation in Altglienicke









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/4480067858


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

cool boat


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That boat above is really cool


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

Now some night shots of Berlin. The river *Spree* in Berlin-Mitte:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain_die/4502417986


*Jannowitzbrücke* station and BVG HQ (with the yellow lights on top)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/captain_die/4500073908


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

The last two are jaw dropping!:yes:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos as usual!


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Amazing !


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

*Street signs in Prenzlauer Berg*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstringer/4500017986



*U-Bahn sign*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidstringer/4500015754



*Pariser Platz sign*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miroruart/4439120780


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelechteld/4477496594/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Those night shots are just amazing!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Berlin, Reichstag:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4510466358/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4510466358/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful and modern!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, those night photos are great 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xnmeme/4517334270/


----------



## Kr0x (Mar 9, 2010)

The *Reichstag* building









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4511047434


Inside the Reichstag's dome









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tehzeta/4333867396


Communist architecture in East Berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frau_w/4539585002


Inside *Berlin Hauptbahnhof*, underground part









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4480838839


Leipziger Straße, Berlin Mitte, April 2010









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lutzschramm/4535165851


Looking out of the *Potsdamer Platz* train station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wbruessler/4532536586


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Blue Avenue, Berlin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkuhn/52066922/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Interesting to see the change of this thread.. Or are you mates actually implying the Reichstag, Brandenburg Gate or communist architecture would be things someone doesn't expect to find in Berlin? 


Anyway, great photos!


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

^^ Yeah, it's time to change the name of the thread into something like "All about Barlin" or "Random pictures of Berlin". 

Anyway, the thread has been awesome so far. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berliner Dom*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/diptanandanaimage/4532328155/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there more in Berlin than 10 tourist attractions?

Hotel Concorde








http://www.flickr.com/photos/concorde-hotels/4541870090/in/[email protected]

St. Mathew Church in the glass skin of the New National Gallery 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spilospace/4532370147/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Chinese Garden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/4547901382/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/4544008952/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extrud/4543959032/in/[email protected]


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Swiss embassy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrogrussu/4546398338/in/[email protected]

Looking down the TV Tower








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4510638785/in/[email protected]


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I really like the last one!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Love that Japanese garden! Awesome!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Finally something that matches the thread title again  Great ones.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/apple_min/4593469248/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gevez32/4609218799/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vfowler/4638310704/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Chinese Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely dress!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rleaoluz/4652035510/


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

What a fantastic, just fantastic thread Paderwan and others. Previous pages were just outstanding. Wunderbarhe Bilde. Keep up the good work.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wir brauchen noch Fotosss!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love that one of the Berliner Dom!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

You can expect anything from Berlin...
An absolutely mind blowing city! :eek2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmoch/4666287550/


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

@christos-greece #1430: I stayed 4 nights in the circus hostel at Rosenthaler Platz and I have to admit that this is an outstanding accommodation! Totally friendly staff, freshly renovated, colorful and a breakfast flatrate for 5 Euro 

Absofuckin'lutely recommended for every backpacker or budget aware family :cheers:


three pics showing some decay in Berlin you might not have expected


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ COOL!


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

*how beautiful*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

^^
Above pics remind me of the Praga district in Warsaw.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I hate messy tags and ugly facade ruining grafitti crap! :bash:
The only thing I hate in Berlin (and other cities) hno:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ I accept grafitti only if it is a temporary phenomenon, e.g. in urban areas that have many old and rugged buildings that are hopefully renovated. In this case it adds to the atmosphere. Else I hate it.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

miau said:


> ^^ I accept grafitti only if it is a temporary phenomenon, e.g. in urban areas that have many old and rugged buildings that are hopefully renovated. In this case it adds to the atmosphere. Else I hate it.


That´s fair enough actually.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototouring/3407826396/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing heat









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/4781421874/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I think what I love the most about Berlin is how diverse it's people and neighborhhods are. I love it all!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/s-d-s/4775087827/


----------



## savagef44 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Nice photos*

Never not amazed at the great photography in this forum.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

new heat record... 39°C - 102F









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/4783228426/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

sweet


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

First 'Diner en Blanc' event in Berlin. You have to be white to participate, I think.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/4650931589/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/4652901035/in/set-72157624162251760/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4787686009/


----------



## Mäulchen (Jan 20, 2010)

cool diner :eat:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsimn/4704571622/
:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ COOL Berlin never disappoints!!!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovely new stuff :applause:



Berlin in summer is just geil.


----------



## tkayluo (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, solamente, maravillosas fotos, aunque algunas no dejan ver la totalidad de la imagen, pero bellas, super bellas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyxwi/4831467845/in/photostream/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some images I've made


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

so far...


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

paderwan said:


>


this is really outrageous!

that building is the ultimate architectural victim of stupidity.
first it suffers WWII, then it is violated, mocked, and victim of stupidity in the worst reconstruction I've ever seen.

is there any movement for the real reconstruction of the building?
like it is today, it's one of the ugliest places of wonderful Berlin!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ IMO the church itself doesn't look so bad in its current state. What I don't like are the buildings they built next to it and of course the area surrounding the square, which is reeeeeally ugly. Even Alexanderplatz is more beautiful.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I completely agree!!!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Luli Pop said:


> this is really outrageous!
> 
> that building is the ultimate architectural victim of stupidity.
> first it suffers WWII, then it is violated, mocked, and victim of stupidity in the worst reconstruction I've ever seen.
> ...


The whole point is to NOT reconstruct it. It is not supposed to be pretty. It is a memorial to the ravages of war. It serves to remind us what war does in the hopes that we don't repeat it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*A view on Berlin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frenklin/4912672414/in/photostream/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Images by me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos of Berlin, paderwan 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdrewing/4986388424/in/photostream/


----------



## hguoguo56 (Oct 5, 2010)

Most customers want that we do Professions Power Leveling, Honor killing Power 

Leveling and Reputation Power Leveling for them. Now we offer the special prices 

Cheap WOW Goldthat get 10% off. Thanks our loyal 

customers choose our service and we will still offer more specials

RuneScape Gold for you.
We still focus on the speed of tradingWOW Gold 

. So we are collecting wow gold to our stock 24/7 non-stop. And we are so happy that 

there are many loyal customers choose our service for the 

RS Gold. We will still do the fastest 

delivery to our lovely customers. Come on ,chick it to Buy WOW 

Gold.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyxwi/4831467845/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Autumn is coming


















(own images)


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

so far...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loungerie/5070988989/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Wunderschöne Herbstdamer Platz! 



paderwan said:


> Autumn is coming


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin festival of lights 2010*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snooker68/5081773852/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/snooker68/5081774106/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cillyveiter/5081244788/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/5080688526/in/photostream/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Great images from the festival of lights!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089412898/in/[email protected]/lightbox/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you paderwan 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/offshore/4996283263/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great job Christos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you as well, Chad 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/septemberintherain/4982423282/in/photostream/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Festival of Lights









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pinky0173/5082219020/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5086432062/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5086432632/in/[email protected]/lightbox/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's amazing what you can do with lights!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

... and it becomes better every year :yes:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ true, whilst Frankfurt's version get's more lame by the year. The Berlin light shows always look so great-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/5099077170/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/5097058865/in/photostream/


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

*BERLIN Festival of Lights* is really awesome


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Little Big Berlin


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

^^
That video is awesome! :cheers:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Amazing video. Amazing city. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/northface/5122008204/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/northface/5121701342/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tafelzwerk/5121749488/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Potsdamer Platz, Berlin*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyg01230/5284029250/in/photostream/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Chris

Grossstadtgeflüster - Weil das morgen noch so ist 

bikin' through Berlin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, paderwan  one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5294555353/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ COOL!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimodi/5323921245/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimodi/5324540680/in/photostream/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimodi/5323921245/in/photostream/


one of the best new buildings (actually a total reconstruction from scratch) in this area


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, indeed. But I fear the Kommandantur (that's the name of the building) won't show any patina that'd help integrating it into the organic cityscape around Unter den Linden. It still looks like it was finished yesterday.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

so what?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5294556757/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5295150726/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5330494633/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/extrud/5393474567/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dedsharp/5393350499/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

10 thing you dont expect to find in Berlin... for example, New Venice !

Neu Venedig in Berlin










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mac42/2730077312/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

Berlinerin said:


> 10 thing you dont expect to find in Berlin... for example, New Venice !


cool....

My Grandpa had a boathouse in that area.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/webinteger/5178583954/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5226582170/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates Christos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Chad 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andre_wolters/5398408137/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dedsharp/5398171657/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5401464960/in/photostream/


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ wonderful shot


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Meanwhile in Potsdam...









wiki


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I can't wait to see the Potsdam Palace rebuilt! It's going to be amazing!


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> I agree, those ugly concrete commie building really detract from the amazing buildings within most of the Nikolaiviertel. Even if they don't level them, surely they could renovate them to make them better blend in with the rest of the buildings.


I am not against them as a whole, they can be good to live in and all but not *when* they take place of the historical gems... I can live with them in Berlin...in the far away city districts but not in the very heart of it. 

Also when taking pictures from Friedrichsbrücke of the Dom and Spree those high white buildings really spoil the picture lol :bash: they just dont blend in nicely with the historical center.


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/465529895/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumpingjellyfish/19590592/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Luisenhaus


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/temp/463099170/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Great updates!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Where are those buildings again?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kisako/5453358965/in/[email protected]/lightbox/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rol1000/1261134929/lightbox/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/foxgrrl/3877713666/lightbox/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bionicfarmer/5458858284/lightbox/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bionicfarmer/5458257013/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/5456445665/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Potsdammer Platz by KirschPorter, on Flickr


Reichstag flag by aajbutler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spreedreieck by flierfy, on Flickr


Friedrichstadtpalast by flierfy, on Flickr


Friedrichstrasse by flierfy, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

awsome Berlin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Always Berlin its awesome; at day and night :cheers:


Nikon D40 18-105 by jovikni, on Flickr


051/365 notwhatiexpected by ajbrusteinthreesixfive, on Flickr


Berlin by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


Berlin  by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


Berlin by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

What are they DOING in Pariser Platz?! It's ruining it!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ no, that's on the other side of the gate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

berlin at night by dfranke76, on Flickr


berlin at night by dfranke76, on Flickr


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

miau said:


> ^^ no, that's on the other side of the gate


Oh yeah, I didn't see anything except the gate itself and the street, the hotel was in the opposite side and the Quadriga is backwards.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Berliner Dom by Joerg1975, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

IMG_2771 by ais3n, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

8 Feb 2011 at 2124 : Berlin, Germany - Friedrichstadt Palast at night by EC73LDN, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Berlin by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Station by 96dpi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The lights of Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by Forest Pines, on Flickr


Berlin  by Atom Malchick, on Flickr


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, some awesome pictures here, eh?

Berlin is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

And now I really want to see something I wouldn't expect to find in Berlin! 

Edit: I'll go first then:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy-ivory/3615781807/

Almost to beautiful and to good preserved to be in central Berlin.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That's a great photo indeed 


THE NEW "CHECKPOINT CHARLIE" - LEIPZIGER & FRIEDRICHSTRASSEN by RKM74, on Flickr


Oh the passenger He rides and he rides He sees things from under glass by parkerbernd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin by night by drea_geneva, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> And now I really want to see something I wouldn't expect to find in Berlin!
> 
> Edit: I'll go first then:
> 
> ...


That wonderful area in Fischerinsel (Mitte) was rebuilt (unfortunately) which 
is good in a way of course but it would have been even better if it had 
never been bombed or torn down to begin with like so many other
beautiful buildings in Berlin and around Germany. hno:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommich_1212/4577177342/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denniseitner/5482029700/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/puckfiend/571946420/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4984213538/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mowestein/4359577995/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5482857658/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Who could excpect that in the Metropolis of West Berlin even 
Kaiser Wilhelm Gedächtniskirche has turned into a skyscraper! 










One of many amazing new shots taken by Spreesurfer of Zoofenster and Breitscheidplatz:

http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2442&page=38


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin Mitte by mr172, on Flickr


Reichstag und Spree by Goldmund100, on Flickr


Berlin Mitte by mr172, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Karneval 2011 von artie* auf Flickr


° von hoppi polla auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

debis-Haus von tel33 auf Flickr


Wippen im Tilla-Durieux-Park von tel33 auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Another morning. von Sascha** auf Flickr


Pfingstkirche at Petersburger Platz, Berlin von Rick Eisenmenger auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin Cityscape by diptanandana, on Flickr


LOOKING NORTH TOWARDS ALEXANDERPLATZ - KREUZBURG by RKM74, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Tiaren said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2429/3615781807_b367ddc7e5_b.jpg
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy-ivory/3615781807/
> 
> Almost to beautiful and to good preserved to be in central Berlin.


The funny thing about those buildings at Märkisches Ufer is - they are reconstructions or moved buildings that actually never stood there. They were reconstructed during GDR times to keep a glimpse of old Berlin in its center, just as it was the intention behind building the Nikolaiviertel. Really an interesting approach, when you compare it to nearby commieblocks that are totally out of scale.

Just have a look at the story of the patrician house Ermelerhaus that was rebuild in 1969, really interesting 








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...sches_Ufer_10,_Ermeler-Haus_01.jpg?uselang=de


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That building is indeed a very nice and interesting one; in all those photos here i have seen more nice buildings around Berlin


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Onto ze next...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Riding the Berlin S-Bahn


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brandenburg gate by night by kikkavodka, on Flickr


berlin at night by dfranke76, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Berlin Potsdamer Platz by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin by Elena Lady Cortez, on Flickr


Berlin by Elena Lady Cortez, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Guess where.


° von hoppi polla auf Flickr


backstreet in Berlin von parkerbernd auf Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I love that last photo!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> Guess where.


I know it... :banana:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Neue Nationalgalerie Berlin von parkerbernd auf Flickr


Street view Berlin von ►Gallery 54 auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

miau said:


> I know it... :banana:


residents not allowed


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin, Pariser Platz von mr172 auf Flickr


CRAZY BERLIN. von christian demarco auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice new photos paderwan 


Untitled by javsmo, on Flickr


IMG_3741 by oliverpayton, on Flickr


----------



## brossa (May 21, 2007)

Brandenburger Tor and Fernsehturm is nice and Tiergarten with it's monument in the centre. However apart from this I'm finding Berlin quite boring. Surely it used to have a much better and historic architecture and urbanity but since World War 2 it's got way too much of open spaces (just like Washington). The square in front of Bundestag looks awful and makes the building itself look awful as well.... 

I still think it's a nice city to live at but it's not very interesting for tourists in my opinion.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Never heard that before.
Even I, as major fan of Berlin, am constantly surprised 
how many others there are out there who seem to 
absolutely love it when they have visited...
Like Stockholm it´s of course a lot nicer in the spring and the summer though.
And of course it would have looked even more stunning and nicely densed without the terrible bombarments of WWII.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

brossa said:


> Brandenburger Tor and Fernsehturm is nice and Tiergarten with it's monument in the centre. However apart from this I'm finding Berlin quite boring. Surely it used to have a much better and historic architecture and urbanity but since World War 2 it's got way too much of open spaces (just like Washington). The square in front of Bundestag looks awful and makes the building itself look awful as well....
> 
> I still think it's a nice city to live at but it's not very interesting for tourists in my opinion.


Coming from London, pratically every other city in the world looks empty - it's certainly one of the most crowded places on Earth, beating Paris and New York by far. I have also some visitors say Berlin has too many open spaces and I think that's on purpose, since the city has been projected to have a much bigger population than it actually has. An example of that is that the subway is almost NEVER crowded and you can always find a seat.

However, despite being a bit _slower_ and emptier than other Western European metropoles, the city is probably one of the most diverse ones in terms of architecture. You have the splendorous Mitte with all its old buildings and monuments, but you also have neighborhoods like Kreuzberg or Prenzlauer Berg, which look different from each other and from the Mitte. Apart of that, there's also the extreme eastern area, that looks like soviet Russia back on its days and the extreme West, with its huge mansions and lots of green. There are even other 2 minor historic areas (Spandau and Köpenick)!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

This has been noted by Mark Twain more than a hundred years ago. 



> The next feature that strikes one is the spaciousness, the roominess of the city. There is no other city, in any country, whose streets are so generally wide. Berlin is not merely a city of wide streets, it is the city of wide streets. As a wide-street city it has never had its equal, in any age of the world. "Unter den Linden" is three streets in one; the Potsdamerstrasse is bordered on both sides by sidewalks which are themselves wider than some of the historic thoroughfares of the old European capitals; there seem to be no lanes or alleys; there are no short cuts; here and there, where several important streets empty into a common center, that center's circumference is of a magnitude calculated to bring that word spaciousness into your mind again. The park in the middle of the city is so huge that it calls up that expression once more.


 http://www.twainquotes.com/Travel1891/April1892.html

This image illustrates the planed structure of Central (East) Berlin


Konzerthaus Berllin_Luftbild 5021_klein ©Dom Publishers 2009 von Konzerthaus Berlin auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20110224_2127--DSLR-A850_28 mm_01163 by J e n s, on Flickr


Berlin: Reichstag by harry_nl, on Flickr


Berlin: Reichstag by harry_nl, on Flickr


Berlin: "Beach" along the Spree by harry_nl, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Diner en Blanc


Diner en Blanc, Berlin von artie* auf Flickr


Diner en Blanc, Berlin  von artie* auf Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20110225_0837--DSLR-A850_50 mm_01202 by J e n s, on Flickr


Random Street Art by icklekitty, on Flickr


Berliner Dom by icklekitty, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Fernsehturm looks ridiculously stunning!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

St. Hedwig's Cathedral


St. Hedwig's Cathedral,Sankt-Hedwigs-Kathedrale, Catedral de Santa Eduviges, Bebelplatz, Berlin von Roberto Figueredo Simonetti auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sightseeing by JesPir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin by xoan, on Flickr


Berlin by xoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20110225_1412--DSLR-A850_140 mm_01393 by J e n s, on Flickr


Untitled by MissAleDub, on Flickr


Lights At Night by Bloody-Black-Lace, on Flickr


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

The Museum of Natural History by Xerxes2K on flickr


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Jugendstil Basketball by Montgolfier on flickr










Der S-Bahnhof Mexiko-Platz by juste 55 on flickr










Jugendstil by art of living on flickr


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Berlin - Jugendstil 004 by Arnim Schulz on flickr


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

det war sein Milljöh by juste 55 on flickr









Pallasstr.
 by ahmBerlin on flickr









Apostel-Paulus-Str. Schöneberg by ahmBerlin on flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20110225_1603--DSLR-A850_140 mm_01472 by J e n s, on Flickr


Kark Marx Alle by i.c.e.y., on Flickr


Porta di Brandeburego by C.Liga, on Flickr


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

brossa said:


> Brandenburger Tor and Fernsehturm is nice and Tiergarten with it's monument in the centre. However apart from this I'm finding Berlin quite boring. Surely it used to have a much better and historic architecture and urbanity but since World War 2 it's got way too much of open spaces (just like Washington). The square in front of Bundestag looks awful and makes the building itself look awful as well....
> 
> I still think it's a nice city to live at but it's not very interesting for tourists in my opinion.


:lol: "Boring" is really THE last word to describe Berlin. Regardless whether one likes it or not. :|

Oh yeah and funny hearing this from someone from 'London'. Berlin would have been the most gorgeous one if not some actions of some people in 1943-44.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't mention the war. I mentioned it once, but I think I got away with it all right.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

LAX_0432bearb by oldtown-ulm, on Flickr


Berlin Deutschland, Februar 2011 DSC_1388 by Lennert van den Boom, on Flickr


Berlin Deutschland, Februar 2011 DSC_1394 by Lennert van den Boom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Germany 2010 452 by x0_showmelove, on Flickr


Germany 2010 462 by x0_showmelove, on Flickr


Germany 2010 464 by x0_showmelove, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Anti-Atom-Demo Berlin 2011/03/26 von Anti-Atom-Demo auf Flickr


Unbenannt von fotografiona auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Anti-Atom-Demo Berlin 2011/03/26 von Anti-Atom-Demo auf Flickr


Anti-Atom-Demo Berlin 2011/03/26 von Anti-Atom-Demo auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin - Brandenburg Gate at Night by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by John Harper Images, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin City von T_Kai auf Flickr


Potsdamer Platz (Berlin) (I) von manuela.martin auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

German Building by quinet, on Flickr


Hauptbahnhof Berlin bei Nacht by Skley, on Flickr


Berlin by night by ..Snow.In.The.Desert.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

stasi by Sara Fasullo, on Flickr


Hans Schwippert Building by Dom Garcia, on Flickr


There are not many buildings over 6 stories high, but the density is still high, which allows for great public transport and a very livable city. This is near Kurfürstendamm - Zoo Station (West Berlin). by el_chester, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Tiaren just got a heart attack...


NHow Berlin von NH Hoteles auf Flickr


Abend über Berlin von mr172 auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Früher Morgen ... am Hohenzollernplatz in Berlin-Nikolassee von bayernernst auf Flickr


Sun over Berlin von 96dpi auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

paderwan said:


> ^^ Tiaren just got a heart attack...
> 
> I actually almost did! XD
> Though I liked the view to the Zoofenster in construction.
> ...


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Awesome pics on the last section!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


Berlin Stadtmitte von Serpen' auf Flickr


Frühlingzeit. von jonnywhitlam auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin - Siegessäule von sebastiansuk.de // pitlanepics.de auf Flickr


görli von pinkpankpunk auf Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Super!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gärten der Welt 087 by lilli2de, on Flickr


two ways on feuerbachbrücke by twinlupo, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Blick zum Potsdamer Platz von FrancodiBerlino auf Flickr


Berlin Zoofenster von artenovaphotos auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Ehemaliges Kino Graffiti 04/11 von FrancodiBerlino auf Flickr


Saarbrücker Straße #IX von Captain Die auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

MauerPark, Berlin von ValeKat auf Flickr


merco vintage von Thxcoste auf Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Berlin's modern developments are pretty cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin sun by quinet, on Flickr


Berliner Skyline Panorama by geestini, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

What a huge and exciting metropole Berlin truly is! :dj:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes it is... :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Berlin, Biggest Easteregg on Earth von T1_Nobby auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice, cute photo 


IMG_6042 by Tracy Hunter, on Flickr


IMG_6043 by Tracy Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Cool!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

berlin apr 2011 by 7_70, on Flickr


berlin apr 2011 by 7_70, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3310275430/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin. by Marc Kleen, on Flickr


Rush hour by Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Jewish Parade &amp; Strassenfest IMG_4913 von thomas rassloff auf Flickr


Jewish Parade und Strassenfest TR_02406 dancing von thomas rassloff auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Passeio de barco / Boat ride von Márcio Cabral de Moura auf Flickr


Gertraudenstraße, Berlin von erwinvantslot auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Treppe nach Charlottenburg von bromft auf Flickr


Friedrichstr. 960mm F8, 0,5 sec. von Gabain auf Flickr


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ 
cool... I found a new desktop image


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It always amazes me how the Friedrichstraße looks that Manhattan-like. Geil.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3310275430/sizes/l/in/photostream/


I LOVE this photo!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The earphone connection?


Berlin-Tour von Charly Blende auf Flickr


Berlin / S-Bahn / Skyline von RV20 auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

tie. von Marco Sannino Ph. auf Flickr


#34 von PriKo8 auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Schlesische Strasse 25 von Libertinus auf Flickr


Berlin von mari souza auf Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Hottest, coolest and nicest place ever! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jambi on the streets of berlin by WilloToons, on Flickr


Spring in the city, Berlin by pommypaul, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ nice images!



paderwan said:


> Friedrichstr. 960mm F8, 0,5 sec. von Gabain auf Flickr


I tried to recreate that image myself today. I don't really have 960mm but still 500 with a free hand 



I color, but its nearly impossible to get a sharp image because of the air fluctuation above the street


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some more selfmade images from today

artsy images are artsy...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Friedrichstraße: Geil, impressive! :applause:


Btw, where do you stand to take the picture?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

@erbse: at the very eastern end of Bahnhof Friedrichstraße, where you nearly fall off the cliff. It's at Gleis 1 (Fernbahn) I believe.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Waiting For The S-Bahn by booner_2001, on Flickr


Regen in Berlin by sulamith.sallmann, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Ah, great, unusual shots. Thats why I love this Thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin by Andrew3000, on Flickr


Berlin by Andrew3000, on Flickr


DSC01976 by Andrew3000, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

MrNogatco said:


> D1249 Saratov by Xrispics, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by _chris_st, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

... so you did not expect all of miaus sisters hanging around in Berlin?


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Die letzte bitte zum mitnehmen :cheers:

(aber bitte nicht mit dem anderen Thread crossposten, aber das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal)


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Berlinerins!!!!!!! :clown:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin, CSD 2011 by p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c, on Flickr


Far east, Berlin by stridli, on Flickr


View over Berlin by V.C. Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Humboldt Box webcam


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some images I took yesterday


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Observing from inside the blue box


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## kresna (Jun 14, 2011)

Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Trebants by caribb, on Flickr


Checkpoint Charlie Museum by caribb, on Flickr


The Berlin Wall by caribb, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

paderwan said:


> ... so you did not expect all of miaus sisters hanging around in Berlin?


Just look for a malicious looking trio of blondes. :tongue2:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

miau said:


> Just look for a malicious looking trio of blondes. :tongue2:


I will even moar


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some nice flicks


People Passing Potsdamer Platz von roebbenaldo auf Flickr


Reading von pakmingw auf Flickr


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I love these tilt shift images!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I think they're quite ausgelutscht. And especially the last shown examples look rather unprofessional and unconvincing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr


Berlin by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr


Karl-Marx-Allee by Fergus McNeill, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome updates!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

I made some night shots yesterday

we need more ISO!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Chadow :cheers:


New lens, more luck?

Some zwielicht-shots from me


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Great shots indeed. Some very lovely scenes have been captures here. In the blue hour all cities seem to gain some special magic.

Not that Berlin would need to gain extra magic of course


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^Thanks everyone :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

To the...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

..next page, tabula rasa


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some pics from me


From the City of Pergamon


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City Gate of Babylon


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

From the Muslims...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

...to the Romans


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Chaos --> Gaia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin wall by Powered by Geek, on Flickr


IMG_1482 by dangerismycat, on Flickr


Berlin by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

UNBERLINABLE! kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates, keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Berlin, Germany by Ðariusz, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by Ðariusz, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by Ðariusz, on Flickr


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Honestly, Berlin is the most amazing place I've ever been to. No amount of photos will justify how truly vibrant, cosmopolitan, laid back and cool the place is. Seriously.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

intervention said:


> Honestly, Berlin is the most amazing place I've ever been to. No amount of photos will justify how truly vibrant, cosmopolitan, laid back and cool the place is. Seriously.


That is so true!
The unique athmosphere can only be experienced for real to be realised.
This metropole rules! :cheers:


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

My own photo, taken by me.


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Taken by me.


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Taken by me.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The City I Was Born In von RiekePhotography auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by TynanDeBold, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany. The world's navel. Europe's main city. by ArcticBjarki, on Flickr


Fernsehturm #4 by pzglicz, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

paderwan said:


> The City I Was Born In von RiekePhotography auf Flickr



love this beautiful shot...:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

--> next


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

"Roads to Arabia" in Berlin


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spreekanal, Berlin by Anders_3, on Flickr


IT´S A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN BERLIN! by joaobambu, on Flickr


Berlin Friedrichstrasse by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Berlin Friedrichstrasse by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

After all this time... some new images from me, today

Did you expect a harbor in Berlin?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

An old city mad of concrete slab


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Finally you're reviving this wonderful thread Paderwan! Cheers to that! :cheers1:


To symbolize a harbour, Westhafen is more apt I think.

Wonderful images anyway! I especially loved the statue.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Some more images from a few days ago

Did you expect a Palace of glass and exotic plants?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

There is that strange tradition of temporary repainting the Dom for a week. Slapping on some new decorations every so often. Here are some impressions 











(all images by me)


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice, interesting photos from Berlin. :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Day and night


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## NAMBA (Apr 20, 2012)

paderwan said:


> ^^ Some more images from a few days ago
> 
> Did you expect a Palace of glass and exotic plants?
> 
> ...


Oh my God, reminds me of Kew gardens in London!:eek2: 
Definitely wort a visit in my next trip to Berlin. where is it?
Thanks!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

NAMBA said:


> Oh my God, reminds me of Kew gardens in London!:eek2:
> Definitely wort a visit in my next trip to Berlin. where is it?
> Thanks!


Thanks, that's the Botanical Garden and Botanical Museum. It was constructed between 1897 and 1910.


(all my images)


----------



## NAMBA (Apr 20, 2012)

paderwan said:


> Thanks, that's the Botanical Garden and Botanical Museum. It was constructed between 1897 and 1910.
> 
> 
> (all my images)


Thank you Paderwan for sharing all these pics and curiosities about Berlin. I couldn't help falling in love with the city from the very first time I saw it. Still haven 't found a more vibrant and inspiring place in the whole world!! Unique place
plz keep posting


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thunderstruck, bitches! :righton:


electric city von spreephoto.de auf Flickr


Blitzeinschlag in den Fernsehturm, 04.08.2013 von pierreee auf Flickr


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

I've traveled to the farthest ends of the known world, within the Berlin S-Bahn system, the city of *Oranienburg* at the northern end of S1.



The Schloss Oranienburg, the oldest Baroque castle of the historic Mark Brandenburg.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Nicolai Church, built in the Romanesque Revival style by Friedrich August Stüler


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Oranienburg Station


----------



## NAMBA (Apr 20, 2012)

paderwan said:


> Oranienburg Station


Been recently to Sachsenhausen. Really disquieting and evocative


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The south-eastern end of the Berlin S-Bahn, the city Königs Wusterhausen, where a festival was celebrated.











Schloss Königs Wusterhausen with the Tobacco club.























wiki


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Kreuzkirche


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Three train stations today


Berlin Central (Hauptbahnhof)




























Berlin Friedrichstraße


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Bernau bei Berlin station, last station of the S2 line of the Berlin S-Bahn, slightly outside the city borders.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A visit to the small city of *Bernau*, last last stop of the S2 Berlin S-Bahn. 


The medieval remainings of the city gates














Local market place and the Marienkirche (Mary church) in the background, from the late Gothic era


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Local Town Hall


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Back in *Berlin*, an Iranian demonstration in central Berlin


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Tiaren said:


> Sanssouci is so nice! It might not be as large as Versailles or as lavish as the palaces of St. Petersburg, but it is the most imaginative and charming one. I love the idea of that humble, yet so precious and intimate palace sitting above the steps of a vineyard.


Indeed. Prussian baroque is just lovely. :lovethem:

*Danke* for all the great images paderwan, keep going! kay:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks kids! :cheers:


A small change of pace, you prob have seen some of the well-known churches, but let's take a look inside.


The Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church, currently under restoration.















There still is a room in the base of the tower


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A Coventry cross















The first one to correctly name the three figures gets a cookie!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

In the main room of the new church building nearby ("Puderdose")


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

One more house of prayer from inside, the *Neue Synagoge*.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The _Repräsentantensaal _in the first level of the front building



























In the remaining exhibitions unfortunately photographing was prohibited.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking to the former main house


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

GTA V


Maybe I'll find a way into a Mosque as well...


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

So, today the Muslims had an open door day and I did use the chance to visit the *Şehitlik-Moschee* and the garden grilling.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The colorful inside, even though the building is relatively new


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Today is also national unity day. :cheers:


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow. I love your thematic features.
This is edutainment at its best.
Thank you, paderwan!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Indeed. Love your series Paderwan! kay:


Would be cool to see some of these in the *Berlin forum* or the *German gallery*, though.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

erbse said:


> Indeed. Love your series Paderwan! kay:
> 
> 
> Would be cool to see some of these in the *Berlin forum* or the *German gallery*, though.



I am afraid of that place! :nuts: (but I post as pd, so anyone can quote my images to that place)



For something a little bit of the beaten path, there is the *Buddhist house/temple* in the very north of Berlin in Frohnau. It was completed in 1924 and is therefore the oldest Buddhist temple in Europe. Let the Karma flow, young Skywalker!

















Going up an (artificial?) hill


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The "*Buddha*" or "the enlightened one" aka Siddhārtha Gautama was born in a royal Hindu family. He taught the "Four Noble Truths": that suffering is an ingrained part of existence; that the origin of suffering is craving for sensuality, acquisition of identity, and annihilation; that suffering can be ended; and that following the "Noble Eightfold Path" is the means to accomplish this. It seems to be more a safeguard against suffering than a direct way to happiness.

The western concepts of religion don't seem to apply fully, Buddhism is somewhere between a religion and a philosophy. There is neither the creator God of monotheism, nor the polytheism of Hinduism - yet there are supernatural elements. :banana:














The house to the left and the temple to the right.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The inside of the temple was unfortunately too dark to be photographed















The library with a presentation from monks concerning faith in Buddhism


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:

...next page


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Page 100, snailing forward :cheers:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some impressions from inside the *Berliner Dom* that I made some days ago


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A view to the construction site of the City Palace / Humboldt Forum-Museum


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Two paintings at the Ministry of finance


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

At the Natural Museum


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The water pumping station (Dampfmaschinenhaus) aka "Mosque" in Potsdam


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

paderwan said:


> A view to the construction site of the City Palace / Humboldt Forum-Museum


More about the project here.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

100 pages, incredible, congrats! Keep them geil photos coming! :applause:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A view into the clear dark sky over Berlin

Who wants a cookie and knows what we are looking at?










(500mm Telescope)


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ You're standing on a railway track and a train is heading your way? :hmm:


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Fernsehturm!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm neither crossed by a train nor is this the Fernsehturm. It's just the planet Jupiter with its four moons Io, Europa, Ganymede and Callisto. It should be possible to create these images with most superzoom (300mm+) lenses.

no cookies




Some more pics


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Museum of Palace Charlottenburg


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Love that last building!!!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Fantastic photos! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Fantastic photos! What kind of camera are you using?



Thanks :cheers: E-PL1 with H020 lens


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Next milestone :banana:

*2000 posts*


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some pics I snatched in early october


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

A day in snowy Park Sanssouci in Potsdam


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Had some snow again yesterday, so made a little walk through Park Babelsberg


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Babelsberg Palace under renovation


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The Machine-house


----------



## General_FrKr (Jan 18, 2014)

*Our Berlin
*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic Potsdam pics Paderwan, thank you for sharing! kay:


----------



## General_FrKr (Jan 18, 2014)

- edit


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Cosmo, müssen die Trash-Posts hier drinnen sein? Dafür war der Thread hier ganz bestimmt nicht gedacht.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

There was a *solar eclipse* over Berlin and Germany yesterday.

Some video of the sun! :cheers:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Colours of Berlin* 









Eastharborsunset by Nelofee-Foto, en Flickr









Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr

Berlin Skyline vom IHZ Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, auf Flickr


Nights in Berlin by Andreas Wuest Photography Hamburg - (1 Million Views), en Flickr


Brunnen am Fernsehturm by Robert.B. Photography, en Flickr









Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


Waiting for the bus in the spring, Berlin by Berlinka LG, en Flickr


Müggelspree, Berlin by Marcus Puchmayer, en Flickr


Potsdamer Platz (Berlin) by Reinhard (Felix) Krull, en Flickr

Berlin Dom HDR by Mike, auf Flickr

Berlin, den 1.1.2012 by killerhippie foto, auf Flickr
Nice: https://flic.kr/p/psNuF9 https://flic.kr/p/ne7oxd https://flic.kr/p/ohLotN

Brandenburger Tor - Festival of Lights 2013 Berlin by Stadtlichtpunkte, auf Flickr

Kranzler Eck At Night by Sebastian Niedlich, auf Flickr

Budapester Straße - Kudamm - Berlin by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr

Kudamm Berlin by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr

Potsdamer Platz - Festivals of Lights by Stadtlichtpunkte, auf Flickr









FoL 2011: Zoofenster by AndrMoel, auf Flickr
Wow: https://flic.kr/p/azuzz8


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

next page -->


----------

